# No-date Khaki Field Mechanical?



## Bruiser

Sorry if I'm late to the table on this, but I haven't been on the Hamilton forum in a while. Just saw this on Hamilton's Twitter page. I've been hoping they would do a no-date mechanical. Has this been discussed here before? Couldn't find a post when I searched WUS. Will it be 38 mm? Larger? Smaller?






​


----------



## Rice and Gravy

I think I saw that on instagram recently too, and that it will be 38mm


----------



## Jeff43

I saw it on Instagram too, and I am intrigued. This is the first post I have seen about it here.


----------



## williemays

Another image, this from their Facebook page


----------



## Sir-Guy

Very cool. I have the normal date version, and sometimes wished it were a no-date. Interesting. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Almanon

I love my Khaki Mechanical which is now the Mechanical Date I guess. I have to be honest, the dial on the no-date version seems a little busy. The original seems cleaner and less cluttered. Just my opinion.


----------



## Blackwing530

The dial is a near dead ringer for vintage US military issue watches. I like where this is going. I’ll probably get one as I’m a sucker for vintage field watches. In addition, this has the added benefit of being a much more robust and durable movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## williemays

Almanon said:


> I love my Khaki Mechanical which is now the Mechanical Date I guess. I have to be honest, the dial on the no-date version seems a little busy. The original seems cleaner and less cluttered. Just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 12676963


Nice strap! |>


----------



## HerrNano

Even at 38mm, I could handle that.


----------



## ConfusedOne

I don't know how I feel about the vintage lume, but I am happy about the no-date that is true to the originals.
I think it will have the same long lug problem of the khaki mechanical/Nomos Club.
Even though I already have the model with the date window, I might just have to get this!
Hamilton may never make the "Murph Watch", but this is as close to field watch perfection as I can tell.


----------



## JohnM67

That, to me anyway, is the archetypal field watch.

Matt case, no date, and I love the crown.

And a sensible size too.


----------



## Bruiser

What is the problem with the lugs on the Khaki Field Mechanical? I haven't owned one, but I'm thinking of getting either the current model or the new one.


----------



## John MS

Almanon said:


> I love my Khaki Mechanical which is now the Mechanical Date I guess. I have to be honest, the dial on the no-date version seems a little busy. The original seems cleaner and less cluttered. Just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 12676963


May be the faux vintage colored lume making it less cohesive?


----------



## cuthbert

Bruiser said:


> What is the problem with the lugs on the Khaki Field Mechanical? I haven't owned one, but I'm thinking of getting either the current model or the new one.


No problem, somebody might find them too long, but if you wear a military strap it's ok:


----------



## cuthbert

Almanon said:


> I love my Khaki Mechanical which is now the Mechanical Date I guess. I have to be honest, the dial on the no-date version seems a little busy. The original seems cleaner and less cluttered. Just my opinion.
> 
> View attachment 12676963


The original is this one:










And this new version looks more clear than the date version and closer to the original.


----------



## seisnofe

more information:
Hamilton Brings Back an Affordable Classic With the New Khaki Field Mechanical - Worn & Wound


----------



## Sir-Guy

Here's a photo-not mine-of an original one.










Looks like they did a pretty good job! I think good call on the upsize to 38mm. I'm going to try to resist getting one.


----------



## cuthbert

I was looking for a GG-W-113 (the USAF version with 17 jewels movement) but perhaps it's better to wait for this one to come.

And I am surprised they find this one "more busy" than the current one, taking into account that besides the Hamilton logo there is nothing on the dial.


----------



## MBGuy

The longer lugs make it easy to fit a variety of straps - especially the Nato and Zulu
style and thicker (padded) leather straps.

I like the bead blasted crown on this new version, if I'm seeing it correctly.

John


----------



## Dorian Galt

Any idea if the case back will be see through like the date? I would like that, even if it doesn't match the original/traditional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

Dorian Galt said:


> Any idea if the case back will be see through like the date? I would like that, even if it doesn't match the original/traditional.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The case back is not see-through on the (current) date version of the Khaki Field Mechanical (hand-winding). It's just a plain steel case back.


----------



## Dorian Galt

Sir-Guy said:


> The case back is not see-through on the (current) date version of the Khaki Field Mechanical (hand-winding). It's just a plain steel case back.


I see. That's probably smart for the style, but I always like to see the movement, even if an undecorated workhorse. Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo

I agree that this is closer to the originals, but personally I prefer the modern look. I find the inclusion of 13-23 unappealing, so any attempt to make that smaller is preferred. I don't get why a military watch needs that. Everyone in the military knows 24-hour time. LOL


----------



## cuthbert

Dorian Galt said:


> I see. That's probably smart for the style, but I always like to see the movement, even if an undecorated workhorse. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't lose anything, plus the current Khaki has a dust shield which works as anti-magnetic shield and I am happy with that.

















I am fine with that because the Khaki is supposed to be a robust and utilitarian watch where substance is more important the look.



ChiefWahoo said:


> I agree that this is closer to the originals, but personally I prefer the modern look. I find the inclusion of 13-23 unappealing, so any attempt to make that smaller is preferred. I don't get why a military watch needs that. Everyone in the military knows 24-hour time. LOL


The point is that what time is should be evident at first look without thinking about it twice. That is also the reason why a 24h watch like the Airman was more popular than the Rolex GMT.


----------



## fish70

ChiefWahoo said:


> I agree that this is closer to the originals, but personally I prefer the modern look. I find the inclusion of 13-23 unappealing, so any attempt to make that smaller is preferred. I don't get why a military watch needs that. Everyone in the military knows 24-hour time. LOL


Well to be fair there is the U.S. Air Force.


----------



## Myron

Personally, I am excited to see this new Hamilton. But then I would be:


----------



## cuthbert

Impressive shot!

Is it true that through the years and different contract the size changed from 33 to 34 and 35 mm?


----------



## Barry H

The cynic in me thinks that this is a poor show from Hamilton. Looks like the current case, so why not just print a few dials, stick a bit of aged lume on the hands, and there you go, a 'new' model. Everybody's drooling and $$$ in the bank. Pfft.

Much prefer the current Khaki mechanical with the less obvious 24hrs numerals which I've never understood the need for but there you go...


----------



## Neognosis

I am a civilian who works with the military. 

I appreciate the 24 hour scale because even though it's a simple calculation, i hate doing simple math on the spot and under pressure.


----------



## jswing

I love it. I already have the date version but I prefer no date. Just ordered one from Japan but it won't be available until sometime in December.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

cuthbert said:


> Impressive shot!
> 
> Is it true that through the years and different contract the size changed from 33 to 34 and 35 mm?


Well, I don't think so. The 9219, 9415, MIL-W-46374n, and GG-W-113 cases are all virtually identical, and they're about 33-34 mm. The FAPD-5101, which looks identical but isn't, is about 36 mm (as were it's UK and RAAF cousins). In the 1990's and early 2000's, the 9415 evolved into the H693190, which was still a 33-34 mm case. But the latter watch had a sapphire crystal, larger winding crown, and date. The case is slightly different, but still the same fundamental size. They are very nice watches if you can find a good one today.


----------



## cuthbert

Thank you for the info, then it was Benrus that made 35mm cases?


----------



## Myron

cuthbert said:


> Thank you for the info, then it was Benrus that made 35mm cases?


This I do not know, but certainly the watches that Benrus supplied to fulfill the MIL-W-3818 and MIL-W-46374 specs would not have been in 35 mm cases. I'd love to know what watch it is you're thinking of, though. If you get any more information, please share it.

Myron


----------



## Mathy

Bruiser said:


> Sorry if I'm late to the table on this, but I haven't been on the Hamilton forum in a while. Just saw this on Hamilton's Twitter page. I've been hoping they would do a no-date mechanical. Has this been discussed here before? Couldn't find a post when I searched WUS. Will it be 38 mm? Larger? Smaller?
> 
> View attachment 12676323​


I just a week ago got this because I love the Vietnam era triangles ona field watch and was always left cold by the regular kahki field and no date would be even sweeter. Damn Hamilton read my mind!









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy

ConfusedOne said:


> I don't know how I feel about the vintage lume, but I am happy about the no-date that is true to the originals.
> I think it will have the same long lug problem of the khaki mechanical/Nomos Club.
> Even though I already have the model with the date window, I might just have to get this!
> Hamilton may never make the "Murph Watch", but this is as close to field watch perfection as I can tell.


Yeah how we all wish they would make that damn beautiful Interstellar Murph watch. It still comes up in the top Google searches relating to khaki no date, take a hint Hamilton!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

cuthbert said:


> Thank you for the info, then it was Benrus that made 35mm cases?












Not my photo, and I don't know if it helps at all, but I thought I'd throw it out there for you if you hadn't seen it.

I agree with those that have said they prefer the less conspicuous 24-hour numbers on the dial. Honestly I'd be happy if they took the current date version and just removed the date. Heck they could even just remove the date window and keep the movement like some do.

If I didn't already have the date version I might get this new retro one. It is pretty cool! Still, the current one seems so clean in comparison.


----------



## Kulprit

I like this. I like this very much. I'm tempted to sell my Khaki Auto and replace it with this.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

I feel an idiot for having bought a green Khaki on October. 

BTW from the pics it appears the crystal has some AR coating or even better it might be plexi.


----------



## ConfusedOne

cuthbert said:


> I feel an idiot for having bought a green Khaki on October.
> 
> BTW from the pics it appears the crystal has some AR coating or even better it might be plexi.


AR coating on a Hamilton? Lets not get too crazy now.
Having Plexi or Hardlex would be a cool addition to make it more original to the time period, but I doubt they would include it.
I am pretty sure it will be the same single domed sapphire crystal as the Khaki Mechanical which is fine by me.


----------



## Verydark

cuthbert said:


> I feel an idiot for having bought a green Khaki on October.
> 
> BTW from the pics it appears the crystal has some AR coating or even better it might be plexi.


It would be almost perfect with plexi but it's saphire... on hamilton japan site you can find specs.


----------



## DocScotter

OMG, this is the Hamilton Khaki that I've always wanted. The 38mm hand wound no date version WILL be my first Hamilton.


----------



## DocScotter

DocScotter said:


> OMG, this is the Hamilton Khaki that I've always wanted. The 38mm hand wound no date version WILL be my first Hamilton.


Unless Hamilton releases the Murph watch first...


----------



## Sir-Guy

DocScotter said:


> Unless Hamilton releases the Murph watch first...


Yes, please!


----------



## Lucien369

ConfusedOne said:


> I don't know how I feel about the vintage lume, but I am happy about the no-date that is true to the originals.


I am wearing my Mechanical this week and was saying to myself that those hands are really to white for the design of this watch on a NATO.

This new watch seems to be as it should be.


----------



## bluedeville

Overall I like it. The vintage lume is a nice touch. It’s one of my favorite things about my field day/date vs the king.


----------



## Verydark

I plan to get one as soon as it's released although it's a pity it doesn't sport plexiglass... i know it can be fitted easily but i like to have watches as the leave the factory.


----------



## faiz

Definitely going to get one of these. 
I always wanted the original but the modern date version is just not nice at all and I don't like wearing vintage watches as I'm not delicate enough for them.
Personally I don't mind the aged lume. Looks cool.
Now I want this and the Damasko DS30 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano

This is on my "Three Watches on the Radar" list - something I update regularly as things fall in and out of my Sauron-like watch gaze. Now, let's wait and see if lack of availability, price, or existing watches demanding my wrist, make it fall away like a hiding hobbit. 

A tough hobby calls for tough measures.


----------



## Dunkeljoanito

I like the lume, I thinking on get one the vintage looks is a big point, the different finishes in the case is much appreciated 


Hickory, dickory, dock.
The mouse ran up the clock.


----------



## aalin13

I'm definitely getting one, my brother is going to Japan in January, and I'll ask him to pick one up for me. A simple field watch with manual wind and no date is pretty much the exact watch I'm after, not a fan of the fake lume, but I'm willing to overlook that as everything else is perfect.


----------



## anarasanen

Not for me this one. The dial is too full of everything and I hate that counterbalance on the second hand.


----------



## vabhans

I guess because I've become accustomed to seeing the date window on these khakis - but am the only one that kinda likes the date window on these?


----------



## ConfusedOne

It has been 3 weeks and not a single one of you bought a ticket to go to Japan to get real life pics of it yet?
I am disappointed.


----------



## n1k0

Sir-Guy said:


> Yes, please!


Sorry, does that mean this isn't available? I'd buy it instantly (Hamilton, if you're reading this...)


----------



## Sir-Guy

n1k0 said:


> Sorry, does that mean this isn't available? I'd buy it instantly (Hamilton, if you're reading this...)


Correct, Hamilton made ten or so examples of this watch just for the movie Interstellar. It was a custom job for the film and not a catalog item.


----------



## n1k0

Sir-Guy said:


> Correct, Hamilton made ten or so examples of this watch just for the movie Interstellar. It was a custom job for the film and not a catalog item.


That's really sad. This one is a true stunner.


----------



## marineblf

I LOVE THIS watch design! Screams vintage American military and Murica!

Does anyone know if it is a screwdown caseback?

Lug to lug length?

I wonder if anyone has quams about the 1964 issue (basically for Vietnam War).

A grey-to-black zone for America for sure.


----------



## marineblf

n1k0 said:


> Sorry, does that mean this isn't available? I'd buy it instantly (Hamilton, if you're reading this...)


Seriously? It's a Partitio!!!!!

It's a Stowa Partitio...made by Hamilton, isn't it? (for the movie).


----------



## jswing

marineblf said:


> I LOVE THIS watch design! Screams vintage American military and Murica!
> 
> Does anyone know if it is a screwdown caseback?
> 
> Lug to lug length?
> 
> I wonder if anyone has quams about the 1964 issue (basically for Vietnam War).
> 
> A grey-to-black zone for America for sure.


It's the same case as the current khaki mechanical. Screw in caseback and 48mm lug to lug.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

ConfusedOne said:


> It has been 3 weeks and not a single one of you bought a ticket to go to Japan to get real life pics of it yet?
> I am disappointed.


I was in Tokyo early November and actually walked past the Hamilton boutique on Cat street where they are selling these initially. I wanted to go in to take a look but it was still under construction at the time.

Oh, and when did I find out about this watch? After I left Tokyo... sigh.


----------



## chirs1211

marineblf said:


> Seriously? It's a Partitio!!!!!
> 
> It's a Stowa Partitio...made by Hamilton, isn't it? (for the movie).[/QUO
> 
> It's a Khaki Pioneer style dial and hands in a Field case
> 
> No idea if the stock Pioneer dial would fit in a Field case though 38mm likely not but 42mm? Maybe.
> I certainly am not brave enough to attempt the swap that i am sure of.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Sir-Guy

chirs1211 said:


> marineblf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously? It's a Partitio!!!!!
> 
> It's a Stowa Partitio...made by Hamilton, isn't it? (for the movie).[/QUO
> 
> It's a Khaki Pioneer style dial and hands in a Field case
> 
> No idea if the stock Pioneer dial would fit in a Field case though 38mm likely not but 42mm? Maybe.
> I certainly am not brave enough to attempt the swap that i am sure of.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> Really off on a tangent here, but check out this thread about such a modification:
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4173490&share_type=t
Click to expand...


----------



## WichitaViajero

Second that! I'm waiting for mine to come in the mail Thursday 



cuthbert said:


> Dorian Galt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see. That's probably smart for the style, but I always like to see the movement, even if an undecorated workhorse. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> You don't lose anything, plus the current Khaki has a dust shield which works as anti-magnetic shield and I am happy with that.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12681437&stc=1&d=1511581501"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12681439&stc=1&d=1511581542"]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/iurl]
> 
> I am fine with that because the Khaki is supposed to be a robust and utilitarian watch where substance is more important the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ChiefWahoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree that this is closer to the originals, but personally I prefer the modern look. I find the inclusion of 13-23 unappealing, so any attempt to make that smaller is preferred. I don't get why a military watch needs that. Everyone in the military knows 24-hour time. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The point is that what time is should be evident at first look without thinking about it twice. That is also the reason why a 24h watch like the Airman was more popular than the Rolex GMT.
Click to expand...


----------



## chirs1211

Sir-Guy said:


> chirs1211 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really off on a tangent here, but check out this thread about such a modification:
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=4173490&share_type=t
> 
> 
> 
> Great thanks
> Brave fella to have a go at that but results are very cool.
> I have both a 42mm Khaki and the Pioneer mech but for the forseeable future they're staying intact
> 
> Chris
Click to expand...


----------



## koller1994

Still waiting for Khaki mechanical no date sell on jomashop


----------



## Glylex

I hope they ended up matching the more refined dial execution that originals tended to have. The sample dial for the new one was was very uninspiring.


----------



## mzimmer

It’s January 2018! Anybody know when/where these will be available?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Davemcc

My salesman is supposed to call me when one comes in. I expect that he will call since I've bought 7 or 8 watches there already including a few Rolex. I also expect to buy it as soon as I see it depending on the deal I can make. I'll post pics once I get it in sight.


----------



## whywhysee

One of these new models just sold on the sales forums for $450. Real life pics have me thinking that I might just go for the cheaper 38mm mech.


----------



## jswing

Just got mine in from Japan. A US AD said they wouldn't arrive here until summer. It's very nice, no surprises since I already had the mechanical date version.










Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## Myron

jswing said:


> Just got mine in from Japan. A US AD said they wouldn't arrive here until summer. It's very nice, no surprises since I already had the mechanical date version.


Very nice! The ONLY thing I wish Hamilton had done differently on this watch is use the italicized_ HAMILTON _logo. I also really like the Art Deco logo that they've used here, but I just think the 1956 Jet Age logo looks better and is more contemporaneous with this watch's styling cues.

I'm sure I'll end up with one of these eventually. If they're in US AD's in July, I'm sure the gray market re-sellers will have them in August. Just seems to be the way Hamilton rolls. Sigh...


----------



## atdegs

Agreed. Not sure how they decide when to use it, since it's in current production on watches like the Intra-matic. The new logo looks a bit out of place on some of these models. As far as I know, the two Intra-matic models are the only ones that use the old logo. Even the Flintridge, which is based on a design from the 30s, gets the new logo. The Spirit of Liberty uses an interesting serif font, which I'm not sure is historical.









I'll stop derailing this thread with font pontifications now.



Myron said:


> Very nice! The ONLY thing I wish Hamilton had done differently on this watch is use the italicized_ HAMILTON _logo. I also really like the Art Deco logo that they've used here, but I just think the 1956 Jet Age logo looks better and is more contemporaneous with this watch's styling cues.
> 
> I'm sure I'll end up with one of these eventually. If they're in US AD's in July, I'm sure the gray market re-sellers will have them in August. Just seems to be the way Hamilton rolls. Sigh...


----------



## whywhysee

jswing said:


> Just got mine in from Japan. A US AD said they wouldn't arrive here until summer. It's very nice, no surprises since I already had the mechanical date version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Congrats - looks great! Now your pic has me wanting one again - I'm a sucker for no date field watches. How do you find the canvas/leather strap that it comes with? - any pics?


----------



## atdegs

Does anybody know if the no-date shares the case of the regular model? I'm curious if the H605.694.101 bracelet will also fit the no-date.


----------



## jswing

whywhysee said:


> Congrats - looks great! Now your pic has me wanting one again - I'm a sucker for no date field watches. How do you find the canvas/leather strap that it comes with? - any pics?


I tried it and then packed it back up with the box. It's a nice looking and well made strap, but it wasn't made to be worn like a nato, at least on my wrist. It's not long enough to loop back through the keepers, but too long to wear without tucking it through a keeper. Here are a couple pics on my 6.75" wrist. I'm pretty sure designers of OEM natos (not just Hamilton) have never actually worn a nato, and the designs don't usually work. Luckily I have a drawer full of 20mm natos.


----------



## jswing

atdegs said:


> Does anybody know if the no-date shares the case of the regular model? I'm curious if the H605.694.101 bracelet will also fit the no-date.
> 
> View attachment 12783125


Yes sir, it is the same case.


----------



## Davemcc

atdegs said:


> The Spirit of Liberty uses an interesting serif font, which I'm not sure is historical.


Look at the registered editions from the 90's.


----------



## atdegs

Oh, that's another logo which matches some Spirit of Liberty models. I was talking about this one on the chrono.











Davemcc said:


> Look at the registered editions from the 90's.


----------



## jswing

atdegs said:


> Oh, that's another logo which matches some Spirit of Liberty models. I was talking about this one on the chrono.
> 
> View attachment 12783485


Those are beautiful, I wish they were a bit smaller.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

I wish that about the Spirit, the Pan Europ, the Pan Europ Chrono, the Intra-matic Chrono... I'd own an Intra-matic Chrono if it was 38-40mm.



jswing said:


> Those are beautiful, I wish they were a bit smaller.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## RailroadMentality

jswing said:


> I tried it and then packed it back up with the box. It's a nice looking and well made strap, but it wasn't made to be worn like a nato, at least on my wrist. It's not long enough to loop back through the keepers, but too long to wear without tucking it through a keeper. Here are a couple pics on my 6.75" wrist. I'm pretty sure designers of OEM natos (not just Hamilton) have never actually worn a nato, and the designs don't usually work. Luckily I have a drawer full of 20mm natos.
> 
> Thanks for these additional photos that include the stock strap. Your replacement strap looks great--big improvement. The revealing picture of the stock strap-end sticking up in the air is something you won't see in advertisements! (One thing I don't like about straps vs. bracelets is that, on my 6.5" wrist, the keepers gradually move out of place and the strap-end flaps out and catches on clothes, etc.)
> Thanks also to atdegs for the H605.694.101 mention and photo...


----------



## Jeff43

I think it was a bit lazy of Hamilton to use the same case as the current mechanical model. As was seen with the Timex Marlin, when they go for full historical accuracy, the popularity seems to go up. In my opinion, this in a 36 mm case would have been fantastic. Something to differentiate it more than just not having a date.


----------



## bjjkk

Does anyone have the model number for this.


----------



## Blackwing530

Jeff43 said:


> I think it was a bit lazy of Hamilton to use the same case as the current mechanical model. As was seen with the Timex Marlin, when they go for full historical accuracy, the popularity seems to go up. In my opinion, this in a 36 mm case would have been fantastic. Something to differentiate it more than just not having a date.


I respectfully disagree. Using the same case provides an immediate bracelet option without requiring a new design. In addition, for most people these days 38 mm is a perfect size.

From a business standpoint, this is a no brainer. The only real differences between this and the existing line is dial, handset and strap. Small expenses to design and produce the new parts is a minimal risk while possibly garnering quite a reward if the watch takes off.

Regardless of how we want to view the watch industry as a whole, in an industry such as this one, minimizing risk while maximizing shareholder return is a good option for the business.

Just be grateful they didn't pull an Intra-Matic 68 or Heuer Autavia.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koller1994

Does someone know when will it available on Jomashop ?


----------



## mleok

This looks nice, I will have to keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ekel

bjjkk said:


> Does anyone have the model number for this.


H69429931


----------



## ekel

jswing said:


> Just got mine in from Japan. A US AD said they wouldn't arrive here until summer. It's very nice, no surprises since I already had the mechanical date version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


Looks great. Is the dial black or a very dark green? Does the crystal have an AR coating?


----------



## jswing

ekel said:


> Looks great. Is the dial black or a very dark green? Does the crystal have an AR coating?


The dial is black. No AR coating. I'd prefer it had AR on the underside, but for me it doesn't really cause a problem, other than trying to photograph the watch. I'd also add that it's one of the better applications of "vintage" lume that I've seen, it actually looks like naturally aged tritium. It's also brighter and longer lasting than the date version.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## John MS

Looks nice. I like how the 13-24 hr track was done. Is the back solid? How is the crystal shaped?


----------



## jswing

John MS said:


> Looks nice. I like how the 13-24 hr track was done. Is the back solid? How is the crystal shaped?


Yes, the caseback is solid, and the crystal is slightly domed.


----------



## jswing

John MS said:


> Looks nice. I like how the 13-24 hr track was done. Is the back solid? How is the crystal shaped?


Yes, the caseback is solid, and the crystal is slightly domed.


----------



## Lucien369

Jeff43 said:


> In my opinion, this in a 36 mm case would have been fantastic.


No please.

38mm is just perfect.


----------



## taifighter

Wish they made it in 44mm tbh, I like it wider!


----------



## usc1

Where can I purchase one of these? I tried the seller on the link previously given in the thread but they are sold out. Anyone know a legit seller in Japan?

Thanks.


----------



## Mikede

I have been on the hunt for “the perfect” field watch and this is exactly what I have been looking for. Can’t wait for it to reach the North American market.


----------



## mooonman321

Worn and Wound said today that it is available in February, contrary to previous information stating it will be available in January. Just checked Hamilton's website and still no mention of this watch. I understand the business reasons for it but hate when they leave us in the dark for so long after announcement. Has anyone heard anything different on timing or know whether this will be available for order on the grey market?


----------



## atdegs

It actually is on their website, it's just hard to find. You can request to be notified when it's available. They list it at $475.

https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hami...khaki-field-officer-mechanical-h69429931.html



mooonman321 said:


> Worn and Wound said today that it is available in February, contrary to previous information stating it will be available in January. Just checked Hamilton's website and still no mention of this watch. I understand the business reasons for it but hate when they leave us in the dark for so long after announcement. Has anyone heard anything different on timing or know whether this will be available for order on the grey market?


----------



## mooonman321

atdegs said:


> It actually is on their website, it's just hard to find. You can request to be notified when it's available. They list it at $475.
> 
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hami...khaki-field-officer-mechanical-h69429931.html


Ah, thanks. I usually think of their store as a separate site and never check it.


----------



## ekel

mooonman321 said:


> Worn and Wound said today that it is available in February, contrary to previous information stating it will be available in January. Just checked Hamilton's website and still no mention of this watch. I understand the business reasons for it but hate when they leave us in the dark for so long after announcement. Has anyone heard anything different on timing or know whether this will be available for order on the grey market?


http://wornandwound.com/baselworld-2018-teaser-quick-hands-hamilton-khaki-field-mechanical/

The watches will be available in two dial choices, one black (February release), and one a matte brown (May release) that takes on a slightly tropical, vintage hue. Both variants look great, and the black should fulfill the purist's desire to see a NOS-looking dial, while the brown should speak to the vintage enthusiast's appreciation for a watch that looks like it's seen its fair share of combat in tropical climes. As for strap offerings, the black dial variant will ship on a khaki-colored NATO with dark brown leather keepers, and the brown dial will feature a sand-colored NATO with the same keepers.









I'm leaning towards the brown dial one but prefer the khaki green strap.


----------



## jswing

Interesting - I did not know there would be a brown dial option. I think I still would have chosen black, but it's possible I could end up with both once the dust settles.


----------



## sabarig

jswing said:


> I tried it and then packed it back up with the box. It's a nice looking and well made strap, but it wasn't made to be worn like a nato, at least on my wrist. It's not long enough to loop back through the keepers, but too long to wear without tucking it through a keeper. Here are a couple pics on my 6.75" wrist. I'm pretty sure designers of OEM natos (not just Hamilton) have never actually worn a nato, and the designs don't usually work. Luckily I have a drawer full of 20mm natos.


Congrats.. Hey mate.. Can you tell me the L2L for this watch?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

sabarig said:


> Congrats.. Hey mate.. Can you tell me the L2L for this watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Yes, it's 48mm LTL.


----------



## sabarig

Thanks mate. 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Well crap... now I have to pick. The brown might be really cool, have to think through summer strap options and figure out which will be better suited.



ekel said:


> Baselworld 2018 Teaser: Quick Hands-On with the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical - Worn & Wound
> 
> The watches will be available in two dial choices, one black (February release), and one a matte brown (May release) that takes on a slightly tropical, vintage hue. Both variants look great, and the black should fulfill the purist's desire to see a NOS-looking dial, while the brown should speak to the vintage enthusiast's appreciation for a watch that looks like it's seen its fair share of combat in tropical climes. As for strap offerings, the black dial variant will ship on a khaki-colored NATO with dark brown leather keepers, and the brown dial will feature a sand-colored NATO with the same keepers.
> 
> I'm leaning towards the brown dial one but prefer the khaki green strap.


----------



## dmnc

These are now available for preorder on the Hamilton UK site at £375.

https://shopuk.hamiltonwatch.com/h69429931-khaki-field-officer-mechanical.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Looking like it's going to be a while before they hit gray market in the US, especially the brown dial. Not sure I want to drop $475 for one when the date mechanicals are selling for $240 brand new.



dmnc said:


> These are now available for preorder on the Hamilton UK site at £375.
> 
> https://shopuk.hamiltonwatch.com/h69429931-khaki-field-officer-mechanical.html
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

atdegs said:


> Looking like it's going to be a while before they hit gray market in the US, especially the brown dial. Not sure I want to drop $475 for one when the date mechanicals are selling for $240 brand new.


Indeed. Given how prevalent grey market Hamilton's are, I think I'll be waiting on this one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Or I'll just wait for one of you guys to get bored and sell me yours 



dmnc said:


> Indeed. Given how prevalent grey market Hamilton's are, I think I'll be waiting on this one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jswing

atdegs said:


> Looking like it's going to be a while before they hit gray market in the US, especially the brown dial. Not sure I want to drop $475 for one when the date mechanicals are selling for $240 brand new.


I went through the same debate, and decided it wasn't worth waiting. The new one won't be as cheap as the old one even when it hits the gray market, because the list price is higher, but it'll surely be less than they're going for now. Maybe low to mid $300s? Maybe I'll add the brown dial once it hits jomashop.

Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

That's when I swoop in and buy your least favorite on the cheap. It doesn't matter if it's a $300 watch pr $3000, I always have to try to find a bargain.



jswing said:


> I went through the same debate, and decided it wasn't worth waiting. The new one won't be as cheap as the old one even when it hits the gray market, because the list price is higher, but it'll surely be less than they're going for now. Maybe low to mid $300s? Maybe I'll add the brown dial once it hits jomashop.
> 
> Sent from my LG-K425 using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Looks like the pre-order is live now for the US Hamilton online store. $475, delivery guaranteed within 30 days of pre-order.

https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hami...khaki-field-officer-mechanical-h69429931.html


----------



## jswing

atdegs said:


> That's when I swoop in and buy your least favorite on the cheap. It doesn't matter if it's a $300 watch pr $3000, I always have to try to find a bargain.


I hear you, I'm usually the same way, but for whatever reason I made an exception for this one. I guess I just really didn't want to wait.


----------



## atdegs

I know the feeling. Wish I hadn't seen the pre-orders went live. What I really want is to buy the upcoming brown dial, either used or gray market. Trying really hard not to pull the trigger on the black dial from the manufacturer though.



jswing said:


> I hear you, I'm usually the same way, but for whatever reason I made an exception for this one. I guess I just really didn't want to wait.


----------



## jswing

atdegs said:


> I know the feeling. Wish I hadn't seen the pre-orders went live. What I really want is to buy the upcoming brown dial, either used or gray market. Trying really hard not to pull the trigger on the black dial from the manufacturer though.


My resolve to wait for the gray market lasted nearly 24 hours before I broke down bought mine.. Hopefully your resolve will be stronger than mine.


----------



## atdegs

Lol, you're a beacon of self-restraint for us all. Although, I guess if we had any common sense or restraint, most of us would buy a Timex and move on with our lives.



jswing said:


> My resolve to wait for the gray market lasted nearly 24 hours before I broke down bought mine.. Hopefully your resolve will be stronger than mine.


----------



## atdegs

I just got off the phone with Topper Jewelers, who is both a sponsor of this site and a Hamilton AD, and they're taking pre-orders at a decent discount. Still staying strong and trying to hold out until March for the brown dial though.


----------



## Vlance

I love this watch except for one small thing... I noticed on Instagram, the lugs seem kind of long? People that had it on leather, looked like it produced too much of a gap from the case.

Probably similar to this:










I'd probably wear it on NATO anyways, but a minor nitpick.


----------



## usc1

atdegs said:


> I just got off the phone with Topper Jewelers, who is both a sponsor of this site and a Hamilton AD, and they're taking pre-orders at a decent discount. Still staying strong and trying to hold out until March for the brown dial though.


I just got off the phone with Topper. No discounts. They did not even know the Hamilton site had pre-orders. They are unsure when the launch will be executed. I just ordered directly from the Hamilton website. Much easier.


----------



## atdegs

PM sent.



usc1 said:


> I just got off the phone with Topper. No discounts. They did not even know the Hamilton site had pre-orders. They are unsure when the launch will be executed. I just ordered directly from the Hamilton website. Much easier.


----------



## Quartersawn

Thanks to jswing I got one from Japan. It's a neat little watch with a lot going for it and a few flaws.

Pros:

1. It scratches my itch for a Hamilton field watch without that annoying date window. I've always liked the field watch but never bought one because I don't like the date window. I haven't bought a watch with the date function in probably 5 years or so and doubt I will ever buy another date watch.

2. It has a 2801 hand winding movement that turns smoothly and keeps decent (about +10 seconds per day) time. I like manual watches and would select this movement over an automatic any day. This is my second Hamilton with the 2801, I also have the no date manual pilot Hamilton made a few years ago.

3. It is good looking and comfortable to wear. The matte case finish is perfect for this style of watch. The 20mm lug width allows me to use just about every strap I own on it so I don't have to buy extra straps to fit it. The dial and hands are very retro and look great, the matte finishing matches the case work. The sweep second hand with the ball on the tail end is a nice nod to the originals from 50 years ago.

4. It has a domed sapphire crystal. I really dislike flat sapphire crystals.

5. It has a crown that is substantial enough to wind easily without being too big for the case.

6. Lug holes - they make strap changing easier and allow shoulder-less spring bars.

Cons:

1. This is subjective but 38mm is a bit smaller than I prefer on my 7.25" wrist. I like the current total lug length of about 48mm but would prefer the watch diameter be 40mm. The watch seems small when I check the time on my wrist. Having said that, the size looks just fine in the mirror from a few feet away. I suppose I am just used to slightly larger (up to 42mm) watches, I've not owned a 38mm watch in many years. If they make a 40mm without a date I will likely buy one.

2. The lume looks nice in the daylight but barely works in the dark - easily the worst of any watch I own except for some older watches with tritium lume that no longer glows. I would much prefer standard BGW9 white lume that works to the substandard patina lume that is on the watch.

3. The crystal is very reflective and would benefit from an anti reflective coating (at least on the under side).

4. 50m water resistant is a bit light and 100m water resistance should be the standard for this style watch.

5. The strap is a bit of style over substance, it is not terribly useful unless you have the perfect wrist size for it. That seems to be a trait of Hamilton, my pilot had the most useless strap I've ever seen. This one is better but still a lacks basic usefulness, at least for my wrist size. A standard nylon nato or two piece canvas strap with a tang buckle would be much better. Not a big deal since the strap is easily replaced.

Despite the cons I very much like the watch and expect to wear it often.


----------



## Jeff43

Quartersawn said:


> Thanks to jswing I got one from Japan. It's a neat little watch with a lot going for it and a few flaws.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 1. It scratches my itch for a Hamilton field watch without that annoying date window. I've always liked the field watch but never bought one because I don't like the date window. I haven't bought a watch with the date function in probably 5 years or so and doubt I will ever buy another date watch.
> 
> 2. It has a 2801 hand winding movement that turns smoothly and keeps decent (about +10 seconds per day) time. I like manual watches and would select this movement over an automatic any day. This is my second Hamilton with the 2801, I also have the no date manual pilot Hamilton made a few years ago.
> 
> 3. It is good looking and comfortable to wear. The matte case finish is perfect for this style of watch. The 20mm lug width allows me to use just about every strap I own on it so I don't have to buy extra straps to fit it. The dial and hands are very retro and look great, the matte finishing matches the case work. The sweep second hand with the ball on the tail end is a nice nod to the originals from 50 years ago.
> 
> 4. It has a domed sapphire crystal. I really dislike flat sapphire crystals.
> 
> 5. It has a crown that is substantial enough to wind easily without being too big for the case.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 1. This is subjective but 38mm is a bit smaller than I prefer on my 7.25" wrist. I like the current total lug length of about 48mm but would prefer the watch diameter be 40mm. The watch seems small when I check the time on my wrist. Having said that, the size looks just fine in the mirror from a few feet away. I suppose I am just used to slightly larger (up to 42mm) watches, I've not owned a 38mm watch in many years. If they make a 40mm without a date I will likely buy one.
> 
> 2. The lume looks nice in the daylight but barely works in the dark - easily the worst of any watch I own except for some older watches with tritium lume that no longer glows. I would much prefer standard BGW9 white lume that works to the substandard patina lume that is on the watch.
> 
> 3. The crystal is very reflective and would benefit from an anti reflective coating (at least on the under side).
> 
> 4. 50m water resistant is a bit light and 100m water resistance should be the standard for this style watch.
> 
> 5. The strap is a bit of style over substance, it is not terribly useful unless you have the perfect wrist size for it. That seems to be a trait of Hamilton, my pilot had the most useless strap I've ever seen. This one is better but still a lacks basic usefulness, at least for my wrist size. A standard nylon nato or two piece canvas strap with a tang buckle would be much better. Not a big deal since the strap is easily replaced.
> 
> Despite the cons I very much like the watch and expect to wear it often.


Thanks for your comments and pictures. It looks great with the black leather strap.

A little off topic - Where do you find those stands (watch holders?)? I've been looking for something like them but with no success.


----------



## Quartersawn

Jeff43 said:


> ...
> A little off topic - Where do you find those stands (watch holders?)? I've been looking for something like them but with no success.


They are called CP Watch Holders. I bought 10 of them (they came in a box of 10) from Japan about 5 years ago for $100. I kept a few and sold the rest on the forum. I don't think they are available anymore although I can't say for sure. See here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f423/cp-watch-stands-what-happened-them-2635362-3.html


----------



## atdegs

For the couple guys that have them, is the new black dial model a gloss or matte dial?


----------



## Quartersawn

atdegs said:


> For the couple guys that have them, is the new black dial model a gloss or matte dial?


Matte


----------



## atdegs

Thanks, pretty torn on color, but I might talk myself into the black. What do people think would look better on OD canvas?












Quartersawn said:


> Matte


----------



## jswing

Quartersawn said:


> Thanks to jswing I got one from Japan. It's a neat little watch with a lot going for it and a few flaws.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> 1. It scratches my itch for a Hamilton field watch without that annoying date window. I've always liked the field watch but never bought one because I don't like the date window. I haven't bought a watch with the date function in probably 5 years or so and doubt I will ever buy another date watch.
> 
> 2. It has a 2801 hand winding movement that turns smoothly and keeps decent (about +10 seconds per day) time. I like manual watches and would select this movement over an automatic any day. This is my second Hamilton with the 2801, I also have the no date manual pilot Hamilton made a few years ago.
> 
> 3. It is good looking and comfortable to wear. The matte case finish is perfect for this style of watch. The 20mm lug width allows me to use just about every strap I own on it so I don't have to buy extra straps to fit it. The dial and hands are very retro and look great, the matte finishing matches the case work. The sweep second hand with the ball on the tail end is a nice nod to the originals from 50 years ago.
> 
> 4. It has a domed sapphire crystal. I really dislike flat sapphire crystals.
> 
> 5. It has a crown that is substantial enough to wind easily without being too big for the case.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> 1. This is subjective but 38mm is a bit smaller than I prefer on my 7.25" wrist. I like the current total lug length of about 48mm but would prefer the watch diameter be 40mm. The watch seems small when I check the time on my wrist. Having said that, the size looks just fine in the mirror from a few feet away. I suppose I am just used to slightly larger (up to 42mm) watches, I've not owned a 38mm watch in many years. If they make a 40mm without a date I will likely buy one.
> 
> 2. The lume looks nice in the daylight but barely works in the dark - easily the worst of any watch I own except for some older watches with tritium lume that no longer glows. I would much prefer standard BGW9 white lume that works to the substandard patina lume that is on the watch.
> 
> 3. The crystal is very reflective and would benefit from an anti reflective coating (at least on the under side).
> 
> 4. 50m water resistant is a bit light and 100m water resistance should be the standard for this style watch.
> 
> 5. The strap is a bit of style over substance, it is not terribly useful unless you have the perfect wrist size for it. That seems to be a trait of Hamilton, my pilot had the most useless strap I've ever seen. This one is better but still a lacks basic usefulness, at least for my wrist size. A standard nylon nato or two piece canvas strap with a tang buckle would be much better. Not a big deal since the strap is easily replaced.
> 
> Despite the cons I very much like the watch and expect to wear it often.


I agree 100% with your assessment. Well, the size is fine for me, but my wrist is under 7", and of course that's entirely subjective. I really do wish it had AR coating on the underside of the crystal, and the strap is definitely useless unless you have the perfect sized wrist for it. It looks great on that leather strap. I only have natos in 20mm, which I think are great on this watch, but I may have to pick up a leather strap at some point.


----------



## jswing

atdegs said:


> Thanks, pretty torn on color, but I might talk myself into the black. What do people think would look better on OD canvas?


I think black, although either would work.


----------



## atdegs

I made it way more hours than you, just ordered mine from Topper.



jswing said:


> My resolve to wait for the gray market lasted nearly 24 hours before I broke down bought mine.. Hopefully your resolve will be stronger than mine.


----------



## radarcontact

A home run for Hamilton! Never had a hammy but I always wanted one. That will likely be my first, I love the vintage vibe. What it bothers me is its size - I realise 38mm is a classic but it is a bit in on the smaller side for me. My wrist is size 7,5" and the smallest watch that I own and wear with absolute pleasure is a Guinand Flight Officer 24hrs (37.5mm). The FO sits quite tall (being a modified ETA7760) and it is with long lugs.

Hamilton Khaki Mechanical is a great watch, persuade me to get it! Please show some pictures on 38mm hammys on your large wrists. 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Horoticus

In case anyone is interested, this watch is now available online directly from Hamilton for pre-order, with delivery scheduled for next month. At least in the US...


----------



## Jade330i

For what it's worth, here's my 42mm no-date mechanical. It's been running steady at -2sec per day......


----------



## Quartersawn

Jade330i said:


> For what it's worth, here's my no-date mechanical......


Looks great :-!

What strap is that?


----------



## Jade330i

Quartersawn said:


> Looks great :-!
> 
> What strap is that?


Thanks pal! That's a Hamilton OEM strap from a X-Wind that I used to have.....


----------



## Cleef

I love it!


----------



## atdegs

Looks like nobody is keeping the stock strap on these things any longer than they have to. From what I've seen, Hamilton designed it to look good in photos and not to actually be worn by humans.



Cleef said:


> I love it!


----------



## Cleef

atdegs said:


> Looks like nobody is keeping the stock strap on these things any longer than they have to. From what I've seen, Hamilton designed it to look good in photos and not to actually be worn by humans.


The original nato strap also looks good, although I want to try other straps b-)

Greetings


----------



## RailroadMentality

I like your black leather strap better than the stock! Is it a Hamilton strap from another model? Is the buckle satin-finished or similar to the bead-blasted case of the KFM?


----------



## Quartersawn

RailroadMentality said:


> I like your black leather strap better than the stock! Is it a Hamilton strap from another model? Is the buckle satin-finished or similar to the bead-blasted case of the KFM?


I'm not sure if you are referring to my strap or one of the others shown. Mine is an old and battered dark brown goatskin strap from Jurgens of Germany. The clasp and rivets are a brushed satin finish.


----------



## Stromboli

I agree. As simple as it is when documenting and recording it becomes tedious at times.


----------



## Stromboli

If I can ask, what is your wrist size? Think a 7.5" should be fine?


----------



## Stromboli

I really like how the 24 hour numerals have a sort of presence that adds to the dial. I've read just the opposite but I like them. :-!


----------



## Stromboli

That's all I needed to hear. I'm in.


----------



## Stromboli

If I'm wrong please nobody jump all over me, I'm just trying to help out. I really don't think that Jomashop will start to sell them right away. Possibly when the hype settles down a bit. At least that is what I seem to sense from other new releases. If I'm wrong so be it, if I'm right, well then I helped someone out.


----------



## GregNYC

I hope the vintage lume is stronger than the lime on other Hamilton field watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

I'm still waiting for their ADs to get them. Not sure if Hamilton is shipping them in the US, but their ADs aren't.



Stromboli said:


> If I'm wrong please nobody jump all over me, I'm just trying to help out. I really don't think that Jomashop will start to sell them right away. Possibly when the hype settles down a bit. At least that is what I seem to sense from other new releases. If I'm wrong so be it, if I'm right, well then I helped someone out.


----------



## atdegs

Somebody that's already got one can speak to it, but I wouldn't hold my breath. The newer Scuba is the only Hamilton I've ever seen with decent lume, and I've owned quite a few.



GregNYC said:


> I hope the vintage lume is stronger than the lime on other Hamilton field watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

I have a 6-yr old quartz Khaki field watch with great lume, better than most of my other watches. Even on the Arabic numerals. The handwounds I bought subsequently were pretty disappointing in the lume department.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trel

GregNYC said:


> I hope the vintage lume is stronger than the lime on other Hamilton field watches.


It's not particularly strong, nor particularly long-lasting. Hamilton made the choice to use the less-luminous faux-tina rather than the tried-and-true C3.
Fortunately, because the dial, hands, and indices have good contrast, it's not so bad.


----------



## Stromboli

Yes, for some of us with 7" and above wrist sizes please share some pics.


----------



## Stromboli

Please correct me if I'm wrong but I think that you have to go to the "Hamilton Online Store" to view the new Khaki Field Mechanical. I could be wrong, but I think I'm correct.


----------



## GregNYC

Not available stateside yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Pre-orders only as far as I know.



GregNYC said:


> Not available stateside yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c0rnelius

Seems to be available now!

H69429931 - Khaki Field Mechanical | Hamilton Watch



GregNYC said:


> Not available stateside yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Mine shipped from Topper today.



c0rnelius said:


> Seems to be available now!
> 
> H69429931 - Khaki Field Mechanical | Hamilton Watch


----------



## csm

yes they are available since this morning..... mine had to come from Japan. Nice watch! Around +4 secs/day 49 hours and 42 minutes of power reserve, nice domed saphire and the nato bracelet is very well made and at my 6,75 inches went perfect!


























Regards


----------



## CaliMex

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## GregNYC

Ordered mine from my local AD today.


----------



## whineboy

csm said:


> yes they are available since this morning..... mine had to come from Japan. Nice watch! Around +4 secs/day 49 hours and 42 minutes of power reserve, nice domed saphire and the nato bracelet is very well made and at my 6,75 inches went perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards


Sounds like a great movement, ETA lists PR as 42 hrs. Nice accuracy, too. Wear it in good health.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Topper got theirs on Wednesday, mine should arrive on the UPS truck between 12 and 4 today.



GregNYC said:


> Ordered mine from my local AD today.


----------



## wildberry

Anyone with a 6.5" or smaller wrist can post pictures of how it looks? 

Any way Hamilton will release an even smaller version (36mm) or at least with a shorter lug 2 lug case? Wishful thinking?


----------



## atdegs

I'll post pics on a 6.75" wrist when mine comes today.

I can't imagine there's a snowball's chance that they'll make a smaller version. I'd be shocked. A 40 or 42mm version is far more likely, but I don't think that will happen either.



wildberry said:


> Anyone with a 6.5" or smaller wrist can post pictures of how it looks?
> 
> Any way Hamilton will release an even smaller version (36mm) or at least with a shorter lug 2 lug case? Wishful thinking?


----------



## wildberry

From Whineboy's wrist shot, it seems if you have a smaller wrist, then more of the strap will go through the final loop but not enough to double back. 

atdegs - glad you didn't hold out for this watch! I was reading your dilemma earlier in the threads.


----------



## atdegs

If you read more of my posts, you'll see I rarely hold out for anything. I have to be careful what I take an interest in, because sooner or later it will end up being dropped off on my porch. That's why I stay away from the high-end forum, sooner or later I'd convince myself a Patek wasn't so unreasonable. I also have a Farer showing up today, I held out on that one for a long time.



wildberry said:


> From Whineboy's wrist shot, it seems if you have a smaller wrist, then more of the strap will go through the final loop but not enough to double back.
> 
> atdegs - glad you didn't hold out for this watch! I was reading your dilemma earlier in the threads.


----------



## jam karet

atdegs said:


> I'll post pics on a 6.75" wrist when mine comes today.
> 
> I can't imagine there's a snowball's chance that they'll make a smaller version. I'd be shocked. A 40 or 42mm version is far more likely, but I don't think that will happen either.


Did Rob send you a tracking no.? I spoke with him yesterday and said it would ship out the same day but I never got a tracking no.


----------



## atdegs

No, I have UPS My Choice or whatever it's called set up, so I can see when I have a UPS package coming. I see the truck right now!



jam karet said:


> Did Rob send you a tracking no.? I spoke with him yesterday and said it would ship out the same day but I never got a tracking no.


----------



## jam karet

atdegs said:


> No, I have UPS My Choice or whatever it's called set up, so I can see when I have a UPS package coming. I see the truck right now!


Ask him if he has mine too, haha.


----------



## atdegs

I ordered mine on January 30th. I'm in Portland, OR, so it didn't have to go very far, but I would hope you'd get yours today too, you're way closer than me.



jam karet said:


> Ask him if he has mine too, haha.


----------



## atdegs

It's here! For whoever was asking, this is on my 6.75" wrist. Stock strap is pretty ugly I think, but I'm not really all that into NATOs. Luckily, as soon as I ordered the watch I started ordering straps too. This one (photo 2) is from @rene.r here on the forums.


----------



## wildberry

thanks for posting, how much excess strap is there on the stock strap in the 1st picture above? My wrist is 6.5" so i imagine it will have more overhang but not enough to double back.


----------



## atdegs

It's not even really close to being able to double back for me. I doubt it will make it.



wildberry said:


> thanks for posting, how much excess strap is there on the stock strap in the 1st picture above? My wrist is 6.5" so i imagine it will have more overhang but not enough to double back.


----------



## atdegs

It's better than most Hamiltons I've had as far as lume goes. I don't know that it's stronger, but there's more of it. No idea on longevity though.











GregNYC said:


> I hope the vintage lume is stronger than the lime on other Hamilton field watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

"Stealth lume"!

If you think about what a field watch is really for, the lume should be very good. Hamilton has done it, because my 42mm quartz field watch has wonderful lume!

One time Doxa made up an excuse to a customer for poor lume, saying it was for military purposes. Back in 2006, a Doxa military-themed watch had atrocious lume. The customer asked Doxa why. Doxa replied



> "This is correct, the lume used on the military edition has to fade quicker than the standard model. It is actually a feature on watches made for military usage. The lume is strong within the first minutes to make it easy to see the time and will fade into stealth mode quickly afterwards"



Hilarious! Read about it here.


----------



## Dr. Robert

Lume or no lume, I dig this watch!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## usc1

does this watch wear small? from the photos the watch appears smaller than the 38mm. 

thanks.


----------



## atdegs

It's got a fairly thick bezel, and is only 38mm to begin with, so yes it wears fairly small.



usc1 said:


> does this watch wear small? from the photos the watch appears smaller than the 38mm.
> 
> thanks.


----------



## jswing

atdegs said:


> It's got a fairly thick bezel, and is only 38mm to begin with, so yes it wears fairly small.


Interesting. I actually think it wears larger than 38 due to the long lugs.


----------



## atdegs

That's a good point. Here it is next to a 39.5mm, a 39.2mm, and another 38mm Hamilton.












jswing said:


> Interesting. I actually think it wears larger than 38 due to the long lugs.


----------



## wildberry

jswing said:


> Interesting. I actually think it wears larger than 38 due to the long lugs.


Agreed, in the photo by Dr.Robert above the lugs are almost overhanging his wrist. That's the major thing holding me back as I have smaller than average wrist.


----------



## Jeff43

wildberry said:


> Agreed, in the photo by Dr.Robert above the lugs are almost overhanging his wrist. That's the major thing holding me back as I have smaller than average wrist.


Agreed. That's what is also holding me back. The lugs are a little too long.


----------



## atdegs

Not sure about Dr. Robert, but the photos I've posted are on my 6.75" wrist, which it fits with plenty of room to spare. Especially if you get it off the factory NATO. I'll take a caliper to it and check the lug-to-lug.



Jeff43 said:


> Agreed. That's what is also holding me back. The lugs are a little too long.


----------



## atdegs

Just measured mine. 47.25mm lug-to-lug, 38.25mm diameter, 42.25mm diameter w/ crown.



wildberry said:


> Agreed, in the photo by Dr.Robert above the lugs are almost overhanging his wrist. That's the major thing holding me back as I have smaller than average wrist.


----------



## wildberry

47mm is not too bad, for some reason it looked so long in some photos. Thanks for measuring!


----------



## RailroadMentality

Thanks for posting and for the great photos. I agree about the stock strap (it looks a little too blue for a blue-green or olive-drab)--your replacement strap is a big improvement. The color of your strap goes well with the lume, too. What is the brand name of your replacement?


----------



## atdegs

Whose strap are you looking at? There have been a few posted.



RailroadMentality said:


> Thanks for posting and for the great photos. I agree about the stock strap (it looks a little too blue for a blue-green or olive-drab)--your replacement strap is a big improvement. The color of your strap goes well with the lume, too. What is the brand name of your replacement?


----------



## atdegs

Mine is a custom job from a user here, rene.r. He's got them listed in the sales forum still I believe.



RailroadMentality said:


> Thanks for posting and for the great photos. I agree about the stock strap (it looks a little too blue for a blue-green or olive-drab)--your replacement strap is a big improvement. The color of your strap goes well with the lume, too. What is the brand name of your replacement?


----------



## RailroadMentality

Yours, Mr. Atdegs. (I'm unable to post images, sadly.)


----------



## atdegs

He's still got them listed, I just sent somebody to him the other day. Tell him I sent you if you and up contacting him, I should start getting kickbacks any day now.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/us-army-vintage-canvas-straps-custom-4630721.html











RailroadMentality said:


> Yours, Mr. Atdegs. (I'm unable to post images, sadly.)


----------



## RailroadMentality

Thanks--I'll check out rene.r in the sales forum...


----------



## koller1994

When will the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical No date available on Jomashop ?


----------



## atdegs

It just got to authorized dealers this week, might be a bit before it hits the gray market. I wouldn't hold my breath.



koller1994 said:


> When will the Hamilton Khaki Mechanical No date available on Jomashop ?


----------



## samael_6978

I just found this thread today.

Beautiful watch. Now onto convincing the wife I really, really need one. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

so, its $475 hamilton's website. I just ordered one from toppers for a bit less than that. I believe I got the last one though! should arrive friday.


----------



## atdegs

Mine was significantly discounted when I ordered it, but it was fairly early after they began taking preorders. Even then, people seemed to be getting different results depending who you talked to. Anybody thinking about ordering, I'd suggest calling around to a few of the ADs and comparison shopping.



ebtromba said:


> so, its $475 hamilton's website. I just ordered one from toppers for a bit less than that. I believe I got the last one though! should arrive friday.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Anyone brave enough to out the new mechanical dial, movement and crown into the autos case?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc

Hodinkee are pushing it now https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/journal/hamilton-khaki-field-mechanical

That'll keep the prices high for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

After reading all that, I really feel like I underpaid. I should mail somebody a check. I'm surprised they didn't put a Hodinkee strap on it and charge more.



dmnc said:


> Hodinkee are pushing it now https://shop.hodinkee.com/blogs/journal/hamilton-khaki-field-mechanical
> 
> That'll keep the prices high for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. Robert

Jeff43 said:


> Agreed. That's what is also holding me back. The lugs are a little too long.


48mm lug to lug length & I have smaller wrist, 6.6, 6.7"......this watch wears well, very light & comfortable & the price is right, great strap too!


----------



## samael_6978

Ordered one from Toppers. Can't wait for it to arrive. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

Mine just landed.

Even though it is just 38mm, I feel it wears larger due to the long lugs.

Loving it, nonetheless.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_cannon

dmnc said:


> Hodinkee are pushing it now
> 
> That'll keep the prices high for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Out of curiosity for a relative newbie, what about Hodinkee will keep the prices high? Is it just a hype thing?

Anyway, I ordered one today. I've got a few older Timexes, including one vintage field watch. It's a neat watch, but it's automatic with no hacking or hand winding and it runs a few minutes fast every day and the lume is long gone. I have a Seiko 5 that's a nice little field watch, but again, no hand winding, and with a day-date complication that's a pain to have to set every time I wear it since I don't pull it out all that often. This Hamilton should be perfect for the days I'm not wearing one of my divers, as I'm a bit more likely to wear those most days.


----------



## sirkrimzon

Just got mine in as well. Hodinkee has super fast shipping. This thing is awesome. Super compact and thin yet masculine with a good presence for my small wrists. The strap is sized a bit oddly so I'll most likely put it on one of my natos. Will update in a few weeks to see how it performs. Hamilton, you really killed it with this watch. Now just drop that Murph watch from Interstellar already!


----------



## dmnc

kitten_cannon said:


> Out of curiosity for a relative newbie, what about Hodinkee will keep the prices high? Is it just a hype thing?


Very much so. Everything hodinkee recommend seems to immediately jump in price. The Seiko 5 SNKL23 is still running about double the price it was before they mentioned it in 2015.

In this case, it's unlikely to go up as it's mostly on sale at retail right now, but it may mean we have to wait longer for it to hit the grey market.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitten_cannon

dmnc said:


> Very much so. Everything hodinkee recommend seems to immediately jump in price. The Seiko 5 SNKL23 is still running about double the price it was before they mentioned it in 2015.
> 
> In this case, it's unlikely to go up as it's mostly on sale at retail right now, but it may mean we have to wait longer for it to hit the grey market.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I figured. I just bought my Ocean One Vintage Dual Time a couple weeks ago so I really didn't need another watch (like, at all), but that makes me feel a little better about how spontaneously (read: impulsively) I pulled the trigger on it today.


----------



## koller1994

Can someone with the Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical no date tell me the accuracy of the 2801 movements? Thanks in advance


----------



## csm

after 2 weeks mine is +/- +3secs/day. i´m really in love with this watch.... i´m used to use some pretty nice watches, but this one really caught me. it´s the perfect beater IMHO.

regards


----------



## ebtromba

koller1994 said:


> Can someone with the Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical no date tell me the accuracy of the 2801 movements? Thanks in advance


I had the old Khaki mechanical date a couple years ago. Timekeeping was very good, around +4 to +6 or so.

I haven't actually worn my new no date, but I fully wound it when it arrived yesterday afternoon, and it's at a rather disappointing +12 per day. Hoping it calms down a bit over time. Oh well. Thems the breaks! Still really dig it.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Fresh movements often slow down a bit. A lot of watchmakers after a full service will adjust a watch so it runs fast, knowing it will slow down a bit. Wait and see.



ebtromba said:


> I had the old Khaki mechanical date a couple years ago. Timekeeping was very good, around +4 to +6 or so.
> 
> I haven't actually worn my new no date, but I fully wound it when it arrived yesterday afternoon, and it's at a rather disappointing +12 per day. Hoping it calms down a bit over time. Oh well. Thems the breaks! Still really dig it.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ekel

ekel said:


> Baselworld 2018 Teaser: Quick Hands-On with the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical - Worn & Wound
> 
> The watches will be available in two dial choices, one black (February release), and one a matte brown (May release) that takes on a slightly tropical, vintage hue. Both variants look great, and the black should fulfill the purist's desire to see a NOS-looking dial, while the brown should speak to the vintage enthusiast's appreciation for a watch that looks like it's seen its fair share of combat in tropical climes. As for strap offerings, the black dial variant will ship on a khaki-colored NATO with dark brown leather keepers, and the brown dial will feature a sand-colored NATO with the same keepers.
> 
> View attachment 12836735
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards the brown dial one but prefer the khaki green strap.


Based on new pictures of the brown dial version here, the contrast of the lume against the brown dial does not pop as much as it does against the black dial.


----------



## Quartersawn

koller1994 said:


> Can someone with the Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical no date tell me the accuracy of the 2801 movements? Thanks in advance


I have three 2801s, two Hamiltons and a Laco. They vary from +2 seconds per day to +12 seconds per day. My field watch is sensitive to position, it gains much more time when left dial up than in other positions. It runs almost spot on when on the wrist.


----------



## Verydark

Mine should arrives tomorrow. I'm really excited about this watch, for many years the current version has been in my wish list but for any reason i always ended up buying something else but this new version without date sealed the deal for me. I just hope it doesn't wear small for a 38mm case watch.


----------



## samael_6978

These watches really sell well. I think Hamilton made a great call with releasing this timepiece.

I really loved Longines COSD but the polished case was a no go once I saw it in person.

This watch is everything I could wish for. I'm not a purist and wouldn't mind a date window. 

If it's true what one member reported that it's 2801 elabore version, it's just icing on the cake. 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras

I love this watch so much, can’t wait to get one


----------



## Verydark

Just arrived!! And first question, how many turns usually need to fully wound? I was not paying atention to the number of times but i was surprised how early i got to the max... i'll now control the hours working.



First impression; it's a lovely watch, small by today standards but nothing you can not use to after wearing it for a few hours as long as your wrist is under 8", over that size it might look too small. Fit and finish is what you would expect from this price point. More to follow with some non crappy pics and comparison with some bigger watches...


----------



## arogle1stus

Bruiser:
I'm down on it.
But it nust have a leather strap like Alamanon's.
Simplicity has always been great n my book!

X Traindriver


----------



## ebtromba

atdegs said:


> Fresh movements often slow down a bit. A lot of watchmakers after a full service will adjust a watch so it runs fast, knowing it will slow down a bit. Wait and see.


Yes I know. I'm going to keep it wound for a couple weeks, actually wearing it about half that time. Here's hoping! I would be perfectly happy if it would slow to under 10 seconds.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

ekel said:


> Based on new pictures of the brown dial version here, the contrast of the lume against the brown dial does not pop as much as it does against the black dial.
> 
> View attachment 12926639
> View attachment 12926651


Yeah, I really dig the brown version, but that's why I went with black - better legibility.

And... This is embarrassing, but how cool would it be to make ones own tropical dial - all that's needed is a lifetime of wearing the piece.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

Verydark said:


> Mine should arrives tomorrow. I'm really excited about this watch, for many years the current version has been in my wish list but for any reason i always ended up buying something else but this new version without date sealed the deal for me. I just hope it doesn't wear small for a 38mm case watch.


It wearing big due to the long L2L. Like a 40.

Edit; I see you already have it. I don't think it looks all that small on you at all.


----------



## Verydark

ebtromba said:


> It wearing big due to the long L2L. Like a 40.
> 
> Edit; I see you already have it. I don't think it looks all that small on you at all.


I'm getting used to it, the longer i wear it the better i feel about the size.


----------



## jam karet

This was waiting for me while I was away on a business trip 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Welcome to the club!



jam karet said:


> This was waiting for me while I was away on a business trip
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Is this the one on Jomashop?

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h69429931.html

I can't see a picture to go with it but the reference number is the same at H69429931.


----------



## atdegs

Sure looks like it. MSRP is right too.



vexXed said:


> Is this the one on Jomashop?
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h69429931.html
> 
> I can't see a picture to go with it but the reference number is the same at H69429931.


----------



## chirs1211

That's a great deal for you US based guys 
Sadly once they add shipping, then customs get their greasy paws on it it's back up to almost retail 

Chris


----------



## chirs1211

That's a great deal for you US based guys 
Sadly once they add shipping, then customs get their greasy paws on it it's back up to almost retail 

Chris


----------



## atdegs

With their constant $20 off $250 deal, that’s a better price than I expected from gray market right out the gate, and sooner too.


----------



## sirkrimzon

Has anyone ordered from Joma and received their order?


----------



## ffeingol

It says ships in 7 - 10 days, so I'm guessing no one has revived it yet from Jomashop.


----------



## samael_6978

Mine made it also.









Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## sirkrimzon

samael_6978 said:


> Mine made it also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


Nice, what NATO is that?


----------



## samael_6978

sirkrimzon said:


> Nice, what NATO is that?


I got this one from Natostrapco.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce

I just bought one from Jomashop. It was originally $356.25 but I used promo coupon JOMAWC20 and got $20 off so the total price for me was $336.25 shipped. Yes I will have to wait 7 to 10 days but I am saving $139. I have bought many Hamilton Khaki Field Officers watches from Joma to give as gifts and all have been happy with them and had no trouble so I would rather save almost $140 then to chase down an AD that has it and buy it for retail for a warranty I most likely will never use.


----------



## atdegs

For others that may be looking, after the Joma coupon, I paid an extra 10-15% to go through an AD. I got a better deal than a lot of people seem to have gotten though.



journeyforce said:


> I just bought one from Jomashop. It was originally $356.25 but I used promo coupon JOMAWC20 and got $20 off so the total price for me was $336.25 shipped. Yes I will have to wait 7 to 10 days but I am saving $139. I have bought many Hamilton Khaki Field Officers watches from Joma to give as gifts and all have been happy with them and had no trouble so I would rather save almost $140 then to chase down an AD that has it and buy it for retail for a warranty I most likely will never use.


----------



## CaliMex

I was fortunate enough to get a quote that included 25% off from a local AD.


----------



## sirkrimzon

A little update for you folks. My Hamilton is running within COSC lol about + 1- 2 seconds a day. I must have gotten really lucky. Also my power reserve is about 51 hours. What kind of numbers is everyone else running?


----------



## lo_scrivano

I just ordered mine directly from their website since it is backordered at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwardun

I'm interested to see how long it takes directly from Hamilton...starting to rethink my direct pre order from them as opposed to Hodinkee or Jomashop.


----------



## BudLynn

Jomashop needs to get these back in stock soon, I need one of these STAT!


----------



## saalto

cwardun said:


> I'm interested to see how long it takes directly from Hamilton...starting to rethink my direct pre order from them as opposed to Hodinkee or Jomashop.


I have been eyeing this for a while, and finally pulled the trigger from Hodinkee today. I have never paid MSRP for a watch, but with this one I decided to make an exception. I saw it on Jomashop, but it seems like the demand is pretty big right now so who knows how long it will be until they get it back in stock... Even at MSRP, I have a feeling I won't regret this one. I guess with the money I have saved on every other watch I own, I can take the hit on this one... :roll:

Will probably put it on a BluShark grey or green NATO, as I have a couple in 20mm, most of my other watches are 22mm as I usually wear between 40-44mm with my 7.25" flat wrist. I wasn't sold on this at first due to the 38mm size, but with the lug to lug and the vintage style, I think it works well.


----------



## samael_6978

sirkrimzon said:


> A little update for you folks. My Hamilton is running within COSC lol about + 1- 2 seconds a day. I must have gotten really lucky. Also my power reserve is about 51 hours. What kind of numbers is everyone else running?


I got almost 52 hours of power reserve. I checked also my Hamilton Khaki mechanical with 2804. Almost the same...

Mine runs about +10 spd. I'm not sure if I want to regulate it. +10 sec is acceptable in my book.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

cwardun said:


> I'm interested to see how long it takes directly from Hamilton...starting to rethink my direct pre order from them as opposed to Hodinkee or Jomashop.


Do you think we overpaid? I am also waiting...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

So far I've seen anywhere from $336 gray market, to $350-475 at ADs.



lo_scrivano said:


> Do you think we overpaid? I am also waiting...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

atdegs said:


> So far I've seen anywhere from $336 gray market, to $350-475 at ADs.


I couldn't find it anywhere else. That's why I ordered from the Hamilton online store.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

I don't know if it matters for you at this point, but you could call around to places like Topper.



lo_scrivano said:


> I couldn't find it anywhere else. That's why I ordered from the Hamilton online store.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

atdegs said:


> I don't know if it matters for you at this point, but you could call around to places like Topper.


It's ok now. Price diff is not huge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

So it was a quick run, but this just came in the mail today, and something has to go. Unfortunately, I think it's the Khaki. Now I'll have an excuse to try the brown one when it comes out, but my one-in/one-out rule is getting tough.


----------



## Andycan

Just got mine today and threw a black Nato on it. It's a home run for me.


----------



## RailroadMentality

Congratulations! I think this watch looks best with a black strap, NATO or otherwise...


----------



## lo_scrivano

atdegs said:


> So it was a quick run, but this just came in the mail today, and something has to go. Unfortunately, I think it's the Khaki. Now I'll have an excuse to try the brown one when it comes out, but my one-in/one-out rule is getting tough.
> 
> View attachment 12979345


I have the new Hamilton in the mail and on the verge of getting a Mark XVIII. You can absolutely keep both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1313

Anyone know what topper wants for these?


----------



## atdegs

There seems to have been some variability. 10%+ off at least.



1313 said:


> Anyone know what topper wants for these?


----------



## atdegs

I've found letting my collection get past about four pieces is a slippery slope. If I was going to replace the Hamilton, it had to be something special, but I think the IWC qualifies. They actually fill a similar spot in my collection.



lo_scrivano said:


> I have the new Hamilton in the mail and on the verge of getting a Mark XVIII. You can absolutely keep both!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

atdegs said:


> I've found letting my collection get past about four pieces is a slippery slope. If I was going to replace the Hamilton, it had to be something special, but I think the IWC qualifies. They actually fill a similar spot in my collection.


Mark XVIII > Hamilton Khaki is right. I was just trying to be a bad influence.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

I just listed one in the used section if anybody is having trouble finding one.


----------



## 1313

And now its on its way to me to try out  I was literally about to call topper and order one.


----------



## jswing

1313 said:


> And now its on its way to me to try out  I was literally about to call topper and order one.


Nice, congrats! I'm kind of kicking myself now having bought in early at full retail from Japan, but oh well. It's a great watch, you'll love it.


----------



## jswing

1313 said:


> And now its on its way to me to try out  I was literally about to call topper and order one.


Nice, congrats! I'm kind of kicking myself now having bought in early at full retail from Japan, but oh well. It's a great watch, you'll love it.


----------



## atdegs

Fastest sale ever. Thanks @1313



1313 said:


> And now its on its way to me to try out  I was literally about to call topper and order one.


----------



## 1313

Got it today, I like it. I wear a sinn U1 probably 90% of the time and this watch is so thin and light in comparison it wears very nice. Not overly small though, the size is about perfect for this style in my opinion.


----------



## atdegs

Awesome, enjoy! Got a strap picked out yet?



1313 said:


> Got it today, I like it. I wear a sinn U1 probably 90% of the time and this watch is so thin and light in comparison it wears very nice. Not overly small though, the size is about perfect for this style in my opinion.


----------



## 1313

My favorite so far is a blue haveston - but the only blue one I have is a 22mm so I will need to get the 20mm for a better fit  Still like the look though.


----------



## atdegs

Nice. I don't think you could go wrong with any Haveston on that watch.



1313 said:


> My favorite so far is a blue haveston - but the only blue one I have is a 22mm so I will need to get the 20mm for a better fit  Still like the look though.


----------



## husonfirst

1313 said:


> My favorite so far is a blue haveston - but the only blue one I have is a 22mm so I will need to get the 20mm for a better fit  Still like the look though.


That's a nice looking NATO.


----------



## giorgos mg

Just landed









G


----------



## lo_scrivano

Just chilling by the beach in Cabo...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

G


----------



## 1313

I've been pleased with the accuracy, mine has been +3 a day. On a full wind it ran for just under 50 hours and I believe Hamilton quotes 42.


----------



## giorgos mg

G


----------



## Quartersawn

giorgos mg said:


>


That is pretty cool. I got mine from Japan and it just has a plain *H* on it.


----------



## giorgos mg

Quartersawn said:


> That is pretty cool. I got mine from Japan and it just has a plain *H* on it.


Got this from Greece,official retailer and probably of the first batch for EU market.

And the caseback also










G


----------



## experimentjon

For those asking about pricing, I called a popular B&M/phone based AD on WUS earlier this week and got a quote of $425 shipped. Meanwhile, a popular online grey market dealer has it listed for $356 but is OOS. I personally picked one up for $330 locally from an AD today. So for those benchmarking prices, that's roughly the range for the near-term.

I was very lucky to snag it--saw it randomly in the window of a random store as I was passing by and went in to try it on to see if the lugs were really too long. (They're long for sure, but don't hang over my 6.3" wrists.) When I asked about pricing, I was surprised to see how low she was willing to go for a brand new off-the-street random customer, and immediately took it. Turns out they just got it in on Friday (two days ago), so it sounds like even small ADs are getting these in now. Very happy with it so far. Not sure how often I'll wear it, but the Khaki has always been a special watch to me, and I'm happy to own one again.


----------



## Lucien369

At Baselworld, it seems the people at Hamilton were saying the H69429931 is their most popular watch according to orders.


----------



## Lucien369

I have seen many people complaining about the long lugs on this watch and its predecessor. 

These lugs are perfectly designed to work with a NATO. 

Hamilton even shaved the bottom of the case on both sides to help the NATO’s stay flatter.


----------



## aalin13

Lucien369 said:


> I have seen many people complaining about the long lugs on this watch and its predecessor.
> 
> These lugs are perfectly designed to work with a NATO.
> 
> Hamilton even shaved the bottom of the case on both sides to help the NATO's stay flatter.


Completely agree, the lugs are a bit long for two piece straps, but it is perfect for NATO. I especially like how the lugs curve down more than the case back, allowing the NATO strap to sit underneath the case back without having to loop upwards around the spring bars.


----------



## iuam

Just noticed this "poor man's" version, todd snyder x timex


----------



## lo_scrivano

I totally overpaid. I bought It on the Hamilton website for $515 including tax.



experimentjon said:


> For those asking about pricing, I called a popular B&M/phone based AD on WUS earlier this week and got a quote of $425 shipped. Meanwhile, a popular online grey market dealer has it listed for $356 but is OOS. I personally picked one up for $330 locally from an AD today. So for those benchmarking prices, that's roughly the range for the near-term.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebtromba

lo_scrivano said:


> I totally overpaid. I bought It on the Hamilton website for $515 including tax.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it from probably the same AD for $425. Wasn't in love with it like I thought I would be, sold it for the same price. It sold in seriously about 4 hours.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

I did almost the exact same thing, but for less money on both ends. Based on yours I could have made money on it.



ebtromba said:


> Bought it from probably the same AD for $425. Wasn't in love with it like I thought I would be, sold it for the same price. It sold in seriously about 4 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

ebtromba said:


> Bought it from probably the same AD for $425. Wasn't in love with it like I thought I would be, sold it for the same price. It sold in seriously about 4 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Now that's what I call a flip. I seem to be enjoying mine so far. Esp. at that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stromboli

Boy if that watch isn't going to be a memory maker I don't know what will. On the beach in Cabo wearing a fine looking Hammy. It couldn't possibly get any better than that, right? b-) b-) b-)


----------



## radarcontact

giorgos mg said:


> Got this from Greece,official retailer and probably of the first batch for EU market.
> 
> And the caseback also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G


Hi Giorgos,

How much Euro did you pay for the watch? I am currently in Cyprus and will look around. I have seen a lot shops with Hamiltons on their screen but haven't checked wether they have it.

Your price will serve as a baseline. Thanks!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## giorgos mg

Hello.
Retail price 420€

G


----------



## radarcontact

giorgos mg said:


> Hello.
> Retail price 420€
> 
> G


ευχαριστώ πολύ!
I will look around and compare to that price

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TetheredToTime

Cool piece, but I'm not 100% sure it's a keeper yet. The lugs are indeed very long, but my main issue is that the springbars are spaced too far for anything but a NATO (on my 6.5" wrist, anyway). Leaves a big gap, and puts the strap too close to the edges of my wrist. Finishing is also kinda "meh" but it may grown on me. Wears a lot different than the 38mm auto because of the springbar placement. Otherwise I think it has a nice vintage vibe, the faux patina is tastefully done, and winding feels great. If my wrist was a little bigger I think it would be a no-brainer.


----------



## aalin13

TetheredToTime said:


> Cool piece, but I'm not 100% sure it's a keeper yet. The lugs are indeed very long, but my main issue is that the springbars are spaced too far for anything but a NATO (on my 6.5" wrist, anyway). Leaves a big gap, and puts the strap too close to the edges of my wrist. Finishing is also kinda "meh" but it may grown on me. Wears a lot different than the 38mm auto because of the springbar placement. Otherwise I think it has a nice vintage vibe, the faux patina is tastefully done, and winding feels great. If my wrist was a little bigger I think it would be a no-brainer.


I also find the lugs to be too long, and creates a gap when I tried wearing it on two piece leather straps. However, I can't think of another watch like it on the market, an affordable watch with no date from a major manufacturer. For me, I think it is the perfect travel watch, thin, light, affordable, and no date to mess with when crossing time zones.


----------



## Stromboli

I would love nothing more than to make you an offer but there are 2 problems with that.

1st) this is the wrong forum.

2nd) it really does not look that big on your wrist, I mean it has presence but not the kind of presence as in hockey puck. At the end of the day it is all in the eye of the beholder, great looking watch.


----------



## TetheredToTime

Stromboli said:


> I would love nothing more than to make you an offer but there are 2 problems with that.
> 
> 1st) this is the wrong forum.
> 
> 2nd) it really does not look that big on your wrist, I mean it has presence but not the kind of presence as in hockey puck. At the end of the day it is all in the eye of the beholder, great looking watch.


Not sure if this was intended for me, but for the record mine isn't for sale - was just stating that I'm not 100% sure it will stick around for the long run. Sorry for the confusion.

Cheers


----------



## catlike

I haven't put a 38mm watch on my 7.25 inch wrist yet that looked quite right to me but I suspect that in this case the long lugs might be helpful? Does anyone have wrist shots of this versus a previous 38mm model?


----------



## 1313

I have 7.25 wrist and mine fits great. Lug to lug is a non issue in my opinion.

Edit - I understood that wrong, I think you mean it might look to small, I don't think mine does. 

Anyone have one of these on a bracelet?


----------



## catlike

1313 said:


> I have 7.25 wrist and mine fits great. Lug to lug is a non issue in my opinion.
> 
> Edit - I understood that wrong, I think you mean it might look to small, I don't think mine does.
> 
> Anyone have one of these on a bracelet?


Yes sorry I wasn't clear, 38mm is usually too small for my taste but I'm hoping the longer lugs make it wear a bit bigger. I'd really like a 40/41mm no date field watch but there don't seem to be many options?


----------



## Sir-Guy

@catlike, from what I understand, the cases for the date and no-date Khaki Field Mechanical are the same. 38mm and 47mm lug-to-lug. The lugs aren’t terribly long but they do make it wear a millimeter or two bigger than one would think. The size is part of the charm. It’s not a small watch but it’s not a Seiko diver either. It’s thin and light and with a NATO you can also increase the length to take up more of your wrist.


----------



## williemays

Sir-Guy said:


> @catlike, from what I understand, the cases for the date and no-date Khaki Field Mechanical are the same. 38mm and 47mm lug-to-lug. The lugs aren't terribly long but they do make it wear a millimeter or two bigger than one would think. The size is part of the charm. It's not a small watch but it's not a Seiko diver either. It's thin and light and with a NATO you can also increase the length to take up more of your wrist.


If the cases are indeed the same, presumably you could also put the newer no-date version on this bracelet, Swatch part number H605694101:


----------



## TetheredToTime

I don't have the older mechanical model, but I do have a 38mm auto for comparison if it helps anyone. The lugs are slightly different lengths (and shapes), but the big difference is the the spring bar placement. Between that, the finish, and the dial layout, it wears significantly bigger than the auto IMO. Not sure how the previous model compares.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That photo of it on a bracelet really gives it a different look!

Here are photos of my (date) Khaki Field Mechanical. Case looks the same to me as the newer no-date version. The autos have a different case.




























Stock photo of the new one:


----------



## catlike

Thanks everyone for your feedback, it's very helpful. Wow that spring bar placement is really close to the end of the lugs and I assume it is done to optimise wearability with a NATO?


----------



## lo_scrivano

This is such a cool watch...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GregNYC

Mine is still not here yet in NYC...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## atdegs

Don't know if anyone has mentioned it yet, but the brown dial is on the Hamilton US site with notification signup available. By the way, notification was way late for the black dial, so you're better off checking in occasionally.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Any Hamilton's ADs that do discounts or anything for WUS users?

I am absolutely enamored with this watch right now but trying to figure out if there is somewhere authorized that is willing to do lower than the MSRP.

When I was more active on the German forum I remember there were well known ADs for each brand where you could usually find the best price if you told them you came from WUS.


----------



## bluekc

I have the no date Khaki field but am having some trouble finding quality NATO straps with sandblasted hardware. Anyone here can point me to a website (preferably located in the US). Thanks.


----------



## ekel

m_may said:


> Sir-Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> @catlike, from what I understand, the cases for the date and no-date Khaki Field Mechanical are the same. 38mm and 47mm lug-to-lug. The lugs aren't terribly long but they do make it wear a millimeter or two bigger than one would think. The size is part of the charm. It's not a small watch but it's not a Seiko diver either. It's thin and light and with a NATO you can also increase the length to take up more of your wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> If the cases are indeed the same, presumably you could also put the newer no-date version on this bracelet, Swatch part number H605694101:
Click to expand...

This probably won't work. I was exploring this and see the reply from Swatch about this:

"Thank you for contacting Swatch Group US. Bracelet H605694101 does not fit the watch model H69429931. There are no bracelets made to fit the case size and connection of watch model H69429931."


----------



## Lucien369

bluekc said:


> I have the no date Khaki field but am having some trouble finding quality NATO straps with sandblasted hardware. Anyone here can point me to a website (preferably located in the US). Thanks.


RRL had some nice ones in 20mm.


----------



## williemays

ekel said:


> This probably won't work. I was exploring this and see the reply from Swatch about this:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Swatch Group US. Bracelet H605694101 does not fit the watch model H69429931. There are no bracelets made to fit the case size and connection of watch model H69429931."


The bracelet is expensive, so I would not recommend buying one just to try, especially if that's what Swatch is saying, but the two cases do look very similar in photos, don't they? Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sir-Guy

bluekc said:


> I have the no date Khaki field but am having some trouble finding quality NATO straps with sandblasted hardware. Anyone here can point me to a website (preferably located in the US). Thanks.


I recently got some BluShark NATOs (specifically the AlphaShark model). Two of the three I ordered with brushed hardware. I don't know if you would consider that the same as sandblasted, but they're not polished (which is a separate option). I'm quite pleased with the quality.

When I get back I will take some photos of the hardware to share with you.


----------



## Sir-Guy

@bluekc, here you go.

The straps in the plastic are brushed and black respectively. The one on the watch is also brushed. Took a photo of the watch face so you could see how the brushed case compares with the hardware. The brushed bits on the strap are a bit shinier than the watch case, but not chrome at all.

Hope that helps.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Pretty excited that I was able to scoop one of these up used yesterday, should be here next week. Got a bit overly excited about it and I may have went a little overboard on ordering some NATOs. Couldn't decide which premium NATO was from me for the reviews so I've ordered 1 ea. from Toxic, Blushark, Phenomenato, Cincy, and C&B. Once everything comes in I will perhaps do a comparison review.

Wondering what premium NATOs the people here enjoy? From what I've read this watch almost seems designed around comfort/look on NATOs specifically. It has been several years since I've owned anything that would look right on a NATO and it is crazy to me how many of these premium style NATOs have popped up in that time, had no idea there were so many options now, it used to be either Maratac or Phoenix only if you wanted something nice.


----------



## Flanigan

Sir-Guy said:


> @bluekc, here you go.
> 
> The straps in the plastic are brushed and black respectively. The one on the watch is also brushed. Took a photo of the watch face so you could see how the brushed case compares with the hardware. The brushed bits on the strap are a bit shinier than the watch case, but not chrome at all.
> 
> Hope that helps.


Looks great! Love the casual look.

I saw that it got the reward as best everyday watch under $500 by a Youtuber.


----------



## gtamgtr

Does it not bother anyone that the date version has an offset 15 right next to the date window?

Don't get me wrong, it's a great watch nonetheless, but the only thing keeping me from buying ANY variant of the Khaki Field is an offset number next to the date window — which is why I'm just waiting for the no-date version to pop up on the grey market.


----------



## Flanigan

gtamgtr said:


> Does it not bother anyone that the date version has an offset 15 right next to the date window?


No, but it probably would bother me if that spot would be empty because in that case it would break the circular design.


----------



## Sir-Guy

It’s more bothersome in photos than in real life.

On the wrist, the surface area of the date window and offset 15 is about the size of a pencil eraser. It’s not too noticeable. (And yes, I am the sort who’s mildly bothered by such things, too!)


----------



## RailroadMentality

ekel said:


> This probably won't work. I was exploring this and see the reply from Swatch about this:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Swatch Group US. Bracelet H605694101 does not fit the watch model H69429931. There are no bracelets made to fit the case size and connection of watch model H69429931."


"...does not fit..." must be due to the No-date Field H69429931 lug hole placements being closer to the lug ends, yes?


----------



## RailroadMentality

ekel said:


> This probably won't work. I was exploring this and see the reply from Swatch about this:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Swatch Group US. Bracelet H605694101 does not fit the watch model H69429931. There are no bracelets made to fit the case size and connection of watch model H69429931."


"...does not fit..." must be due to the No-date Field H69429931 lug hole placements being closer to the lug ends, yes?

This is unfortunate, as I'm a bracelet fan, and I love the H69429931. Bracelets are easier to clean, easier to put on and last much longer. I wear out straps in a year, and the loose "keeper" always rotates off the strap-end, which then sticks out.


----------



## Lucien369

gtamgtr said:


> Does it not bother anyone that the date version has an offset 15 right next to the date window?.


It didn't until now.


----------



## atdegs

Topper. A few, including mine, have already showed up on the sales forum here.



IRBilldozer said:


> Any Hamilton's ADs that do discounts or anything for WUS users?
> 
> I am absolutely enamored with this watch right now but trying to figure out if there is somewhere authorized that is willing to do lower than the MSRP.
> 
> When I was more active on the German forum I remember there were well known ADs for each brand where you could usually find the best price if you told them you came from WUS.


----------



## Sir-Guy

RailroadMentality said:


> "...does not fit..." must be due to the No-date Field H69429931 lug hole placements being closer to the lug ends, yes?


This could just as likely be a case of a clerk on the phone who consulted an internal Excel spreadsheet about which bracelets go with which watches based on SKU. A lot of things are used in a way other than intended.


----------



## IRBilldozer

Mine arrived today and so far I'm very pleased. Exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## vexXed

It's back in stock at Jomashop. Order placed.

I entered my email to notify me when they were back in stock but it didn't work. I just happened to browse around and saw they were no longer sold out.


----------



## haejuk

I picked up one of these a couple weeks ago. The strap was a no-go as it was too short to loop the tail back, and the tail stuck out too much. I was one hole off from a perfect fit 

Can anyone recommend a NATO type strap that is the same color of green? I have a couple, but the colors are a little off and don't look quite right. Bonus points if anyone knows some that have a fixed nylon keeper rather than all the metal hardware.

Anyway, here is mine with a two piece strap I got recently:


----------



## gtamgtr

vexXed said:


> It's back in stock at Jomashop. Order placed.
> 
> I entered my email to notify me when they were back in stock but it didn't work. I just happened to browse around and saw they were no longer sold out.


Fantastic. Just ordered it. Just not sure if I'm prepared to pay those sweet sweet customs fees and taxes, but thankfully it's going through USPS (UPS and DHL have exorbitant brokerage fees in Canada imo).


----------



## Knives and Lint

vexXed said:


> It's back in stock at Jomashop. Order placed.
> 
> I entered my email to notify me when they were back in stock but it didn't work. I just happened to browse around and saw they were no longer sold out.





gtamgtr said:


> Fantastic. Just ordered it. Just not sure if I'm prepared to pay those sweet sweet customs fees and taxes, but thankfully it's going through USPS (UPS and DHL have exorbitant brokerage fees in Canada imo).


Either I keep missing it, or I'm not seeing the same thing you guys are seeing. I've been constantly checking and for me it still says "ships in 3-5 weeks"


----------



## vexXed

Knives and Lint said:


> Either I keep missing it, or I'm not seeing the same thing you guys are seeing. I've been constantly checking and for me it still says "ships in 3-5 weeks"


Do u mean u can't see it in jomashop or you've already ordered it and the status hasn't changed?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

vexXed said:


> Do u mean u can't see it in jomashop or you've already ordered it and the status hasn't changed?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I haven't ordered. When I go to Jomashop, on the page for this watch, underneath the box to click "add to bag" it says "Ships within 3-5 weeks" instead of "in stock".


----------



## vexXed

Knives and Lint said:


> I haven't ordered. When I go to Jomashop, on the page for this watch, underneath the box to click "add to bag" it says "Ships within 3-5 weeks" instead of "in stock".


Try this link -

https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h69429931.html

I see 'Buy Now' from my side.

Failing that, try clear your browser cache.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottfranklin

Just bought mine from the local AD! It's really nice and light, and I love the relatively simple dial. 38mm is a great size; my other watch is a 34mm Omega, so sub-40 is a good size for me. Looking forward to wearing it with a few outfits over the next few days to see how it wears.


----------



## Knives and Lint

vexXed said:


> Try this link -
> 
> https://www.jomashop.com/hamilton-watch-h69429931.html
> 
> I see 'Buy Now' from my side.
> 
> Failing that, try clear your browser cache.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Hmm...Interesting...I cleared my cache and restarted and it still says the same thing. Maybe it's based on location?

Oh well, I'll get it when I get it...Thanks for the heads up and help anyway, my friend


----------



## vexXed

Knives and Lint said:


> Hmm...Interesting...I cleared my cache and restarted and it still says the same thing. Maybe it's based on location?
> 
> Oh well, I'll get it when I get it...Thanks for the heads up and help anyway, my friend


Weird, this is what I see from a PC. Text changes from 'Add to Bag' to 'Buy Now' when viewed via mobile -


----------



## gtamgtr

Knives and Lint said:


> Either I keep missing it, or I'm not seeing the same thing you guys are seeing. I've been constantly checking and for me it still says "ships in 3-5 weeks"


You're seeing it right. To be honest, I was just looking for a way to order it and completely missed the "ships in 3-5 weeks" note... Oh well, guess I'll have to be patient then.


----------



## Knives and Lint

gtamgtr said:


> You're seeing it right. To be honest, I was just looking for a way to order it and completely missed the "ships in 3-5 weeks" note... Oh well, guess I'll have to be patient then.


It should pay off in the end though, as you will be among the first to receive one when they do become available, and they may sell out quickly again when they do.

Another thing I noticed is that on a google search of the model number the jomashop search result says "in stock"


----------



## misheu

The khaki mechanical watch is great casual and for important meetings


----------



## mbnv992

I've had this watch on order from Jomashop since Feb 24th ( basically one of the first days it was on their website before it went out of stock ) and I was able to place the order. I JUST got her in the mail two days ago ( April 20th ). It's a fantastic watch, and WELL worth the almost two months I've waited to get this watch. Also, I paid $346.25 out the door with free shipping and a $10 off code I used ( forgot what the code was at the time ). 

So far I LOVE this watch. I also have the older vintage windup Timex camper from 1989, and this watch even though is only 2mm bigger at 38mm, almost dwarfs the 36mm Timex.


----------



## globetrotta

How' the lume the old version was horrendous so hoping the new one last more than the 10-15 minutes despite shining a 700 lumen torch on it.


----------



## globetrotta

@ TIMEX MK1 stainless - I would have bought this without hesitation but for one MAJOR issue 3 ATM you cannot even do the dishes with it on - idiots missed a golden opportunity upgrading it to stainless was great now sort out the water resistance and you are onto a winner.


----------



## stiggity

have a brown version incoming from Hodinkee!! can't wait.


----------



## GregNYC

Just got a call from the dealer. Mine should be here in the next few days. Could even be today!

I know, this is anticlimactic since so many others have theirs already!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Mine just came in this morning and I'm diggin' it quite a bit! I kept a consistent (OK maybe obsessive :-d) search out until I was able to locate one on the bay in the sub $400 range. Luckily I had just received an email that day with an eBay coupon for in app purchases, so I paid on the app and got an extra $50 off, bringing the total price down to less than Joma :-!


This is a cool little watch man, and the perfect field watch...Pics forthcoming, and hopefully many more with the watch out in its element in the coming days b-)


----------



## stiggity

Just got my brown version - looks great except for the discussed strap. it's poking outward on my barely 7 inch wrist.


----------



## Knives and Lint

A couple quick pics as promised...I'll get some better ones in the next couple of days, plus there are a few more in the link in my sig. Shown here on a toxic Nato (olive) with the extra flap removed.


----------



## Knives and Lint




----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

Blackwing530 said:


> The dial is a near dead ringer for vintage US military issue watches. I like where this is going. I'll probably get one as I'm a sucker for vintage field watches. In addition, this has the added benefit of being a much more robust and durable movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I totally agree with you there, even though I think the inner numbers in the dial could be smaller. 
Do you know what is this more robust an durable movemnt? I did wish the 2804 would be more durable

I own a 38mm green khaki mechanical with date, and I am basically listing what I think could have been nicer for my watch =D


----------



## stiggity

here it is on my super cool distressed army canvas strap from Rene.r!!


----------



## ryankkelly

Just brought mine to Disney World, which is one place I would go for rugged over fancy (too many metal handrails to bang into, lots of climbing on and off rides, etc). Great beater for vacation, it keeps a small profile on the wrist (it doesn't get too heavy if you're walking like 10 miles a day), and I know people hate it but I think vintage-colored lume is cool. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano

ryankkelly said:


> I know people hate it but I think vintage-colored lume is cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't hate it 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

1956 Omega Seamaster 2848
Omega Speedmaster 3510.50
Breitling Transocean Chronograph
Panerai Luminor Marina PAM 631
IWC Pilot Mark XVIII
Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical
Bedat & Co No. 7


----------



## PrimeTime0099

atdegs said:


> Or I'll just wait for one of you guys to get bored and sell me yours


Well said...


----------



## lo_scrivano

PrimeTime0099 said:


> Well said...


At this price point hard to sell it


----------



## Knives and Lint

lo_scrivano said:


> At this price point hard to sell it


Indeed...Plus I don't see myself getting bored of mine anytime soon. For what it's intended to be, this watch is rather well executed IMO, and at this price it is almost a must have for me.

Some pics from today


----------



## James0891

I have had this watch for a few weeks now and having had the 38mm Auto version thought I'd mentioned a couple of observations: 1) It's a little heavier than the Auto and 2) the lume is better. 

Also, I hadn't realised how much I used my watch to check the date. Am sure I'll get used to it though and it looks better without.


----------



## Aonarch

Just picked this up









Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

Friend just picked up a bracelet to go with his.

My order is still taking its sweet time getting here.


----------



## ekel

Would you happen to know what the bracelet ref is? I got the following reply from the Swatch group when I asked about bracelets for the Khaki Field Mechanical:

"Thank you for contacting Swatch Group US. Bracelet H605694101 does not fit the watch model H69429931. There are no bracelets made to fit the case size and connection of watch model H69429931."



vexXed said:


> Friend just picked up a bracelet to go with his.
> 
> My order is still taking its sweet time getting here.
> 
> View attachment 13128313


----------



## ekel

And is that the black or brown dial?


----------



## vexXed

ekel said:


> Would you happen to know what the bracelet ref is? I got the following reply from the Swatch group when I asked about bracelets for the Khaki Field Mechanical:
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Swatch Group US. Bracelet H605694101 does not fit the watch model H69429931. There are no bracelets made to fit the case size and connection of watch model H69429931."





ekel said:


> And is that the black or brown dial?


It's the brown dial, which he ordered from Hodinkee.

As for the bracelet ref he also quoted H605694101 (same one Hamilton told you does *not* fit) and said although it's not a 100% fit, it's not far from it at all. We can see the metal colouring appears to be the same too.


----------



## Knives and Lint

Enjoying the sunset with mine


----------



## batman1345

Hello guys!

Where I can the best price for new hami? I am in Greece, so, better in Europe! 

Thank you!


----------



## batman1345

D.P

Sorry!


----------



## rockin'ron

Just got mine & love it!


----------



## billiybop

cuthbert said:


> You don't lose anything, plus the current Khaki has a dust shield which works as anti-magnetic shield and I am happy with that.
> 
> View attachment 12681437
> 
> 
> View attachment 12681439
> 
> 
> I am fine with that because the Khaki is supposed to be a robust and utilitarian watch where substance is more important the look.
> 
> The point is that what time is should be evident at first look without thinking about it twice. That is also the reason why a 24h watch like the Airman was more popular than the Rolex GMT.


This is the same movement that the Time Zone watch repair course uses. 
I really enjoyed doing that course.


----------



## GregNYC

Finally got mine. Pics soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billiybop

Sir-Guy said:


> Yes, please!


These hands look very famiiar;


----------



## Sir-Guy

@billiybop, nice Longines! Cathedral hands do have a certain flair to them. I like the railroad minutes track on that. I do wish it didn’t have that date window, though. How do you like it?


----------



## billiybop

Sir-Guy said:


> @billiybop, nice Longines! Cathedral hands do have a certain flair to them. I like the railroad minutes track on that. I do wish it didn't have that date window, though. How do you like it?


I used to like it until I bought the new Hamilton manual wind no date. Longines missed the mark when they made this special addition. It was supposed to be a throwback to a famous world war 2 military pictured here.


----------



## atdegs

I've never understood why companies mess with their own design when they reissue something. Occasionally I can understand changing the size, but why add a date window or add/remove dial elements or add an exhibition caseback? Hamilton generally does a good job either making it an homage to an older model or a faithful reissue.

I've got a Captain Cook incoming which I think does an even better job sticking to the original. Longines seems to insist on making everything 42mm, with super long lugs and an incongruous date window. I think I'd have about three of their watches by now if they did a better job. The older giant Legend Diver is another good example of them mucking it up.



billiybop said:


> I used to like it until I bought the new Hamilton manual wind no date. Longines missed the mark when they made this special addition. It was supposed to be a throwback to a famous world war 2 military pictured here.
> View attachment 13139497


----------



## batman1345

rockin'ron said:


> Just got mine & love it!


Nice photo!! The strap? Where did you buy?

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir-Guy

I see what you mean, @billiybop. The dial does seem more cohesive without the date window.


----------



## billiybop

atdegs said:


> I've never understood why companies mess with their own design when they reissue something. Occasionally I can understand changing the size, but why add a date window or add/remove dial elements or add an exhibition caseback? Hamilton generally does a good job either making it an homage to an older model or a faithful reissue.
> 
> I've got a Captain Cook incoming which I think does an even better job sticking to the original. Longines seems to insist on making everything 42mm, with super long lugs and an incongruous date window. I think I'd have about three of their watches by now if they did a better job. The older giant Legend Diver is another good example of them mucking it up.


Sorry to go off topic again, however, I do have several Longines' and find that they make very good watches. But, to repeat, they missed on the Military Re-edition.


----------



## atdegs

Definitely not knocking their quality, and they're an icon, they just make some unfortunate design choices.



billiybop said:


> Sorry to go off topic again, however, I do have several Longines' and find that they make very good watches. But, to repeat, they missed on the Military Re-edition.


----------



## batman1345

vexXed said:


> It's the brown dial, which he ordered from Hodinkee.
> 
> As for the bracelet ref he also quoted H605694101 (same one Hamilton told you does *not* fit) and said although it's not a 100% fit, it's not far from it at all. We can see the metal colouring appears to be the same too.
> 
> View attachment 13132877


Maybe you know if it is fit the hami with black dial? Same model

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## aalin13

What sort of power reserve are you getting with this watch? I always thought ETA 2801 has a PR of 42 hours, but mine is still running after 49 hours.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

rockin'ron said:


> Just got mine & love it!


Classy!
I am also interested to find out which is the strap?

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## James0891

aalin13 said:


> What sort of power reserve are you getting with this watch? I always thought ETA 2801 has a PR of 42 hours, but mine is still running after 49 hours.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


I just timed mine at just over 50 hours.


----------



## LDoc

Hamilton Khaki Field Pioneer Men's 42mm Mechanical Watch (hand winding) - MODEL # H60419533


----------



## JonS1967

Aonarch said:


> Just picked this up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


Love this one! Such a great looking dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano




----------



## byrongo09

Hello is anyone willing to sell the original nato that came with the watch? Hopefully for cheap.


----------



## ekel

byrongo09 said:


> Hello is anyone willing to sell the original nato that came with the watch? Hopefully for cheap.


Where are you based?


----------



## byrongo09

ekel said:


> Where are you based?


I'm based in the Philippines. I was able to buy one already though.

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## RailroadMentality

This model DOES have a threaded, screw-in caseback, yes? Just checking...


----------



## atdegs

Yessir.











RailroadMentality said:


> This model DOES have a threaded, screw-in caseback, yes? Just checking...


----------



## Fritz64

radarcontact said:


> Classy!
> I am also interested to find out which is the strap?
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Me three. Like that strap a lot!


----------



## RailroadMentality

Great -- thanks, Atdegs! I was having trouble finding the specifics (other than "solid" caseback) on several sites.

Also: Maybe Hamilton should just ship the Khaki Field No-date case by itself, with a voucher for a strap of buyers' choice! ha ha...


----------



## RailroadMentality

Great -- thanks, Atdegs! I was having trouble finding the specifics (other than "solid" caseback) on several sites.

Also: Maybe Hamilton should just ship the Khaki Field No-date case by itself, with a voucher for a strap of buyers' choice! ha ha...


----------



## vexXed

Order placed with Jomashop on 17th of April and 7 weeks later I'm still waiting. Looking at all your pics in the meantime to help me cope!


----------



## lo_scrivano

vexXed said:


> Order placed with Jomashop on 17th of April and 7 weeks later I'm still waiting. Looking at all your pics in the meantime to help me cope!


Why didn't you just order from Hamilton? Full warranty and fast shipping.


----------



## vexXed

lo_scrivano said:


> Why didn't you just order from Hamilton? Full warranty and fast shipping.


I was tempted by the cheaper price + discount code I could use on Jomashop. I was in no rush but it will be 8 weeks tomorrow and that is a looooong time. I think the Hamilton site only ships to the US. I could have gone with Hodinkee for the extra year's warranty, but still at the price I'm getting it for I can (try to) be patient.


----------



## lo_scrivano

vexXed said:


> I was tempted by the cheaper price + discount code I could use on Jomashop. I was in no rush but it will be 8 weeks tomorrow and that is a looooong time. I think the Hamilton site only ships to the US. I could have gone with Hodinkee for the extra year's warranty, but still at the price I'm getting it for I can (try to) be patient.


Ah I didn't realize Hamilton didn't ship international. The price diff is so small between their site and gray market that I would recommend getting the warranty. But your decision makes sense. I hope you get it soon! Have you called Joma? Maybe you should ask for another credit for the delays and get an even better price.


----------



## bbjai

I was just on jomashop wanting to pull the trigger but it seems this watch is now sold out  Is this a limited edition? or is it here to stay


----------



## atdegs

It's not limited, they'll get more.



bbjai said:


> I was just on jomashop wanting to pull the trigger but it seems this watch is now sold out  Is this a limited edition? or is it here to stay


----------



## bbjai

So I'm from Toronto, Canada. I did some calculations for this watch and I'm assuming I'm going to get hit with duties because they ship with Fedex or UPS if my memory serves me correctly from the only time I bought from them. I'd probably get dinged 95%. 
Just need to clarify when they ship $15 Priority Mail is that going to be USPS? (cause then the brokerage fee is more reasonable) AND if I'm lucky probably won't get dinged by customs like 50 50 chance. 

Jomashop:
$336.25 for the watch (with $20 discount code) would converted to = CAD $438.87
Ontario taxes = CAD $59.91
Duties = CAD $21.94
$15 shipping = CAD $19.69
UPS Brokerage fee = CAD $57.50 (which is insane) Or
Fedex Fees = CAD $45.35
Canada post fees = CAD $10

In the end thats $550.41 CAD if i bought the watch from Jomashop + USPS shipping, but my AD here sells it for $590 + 13%tax = $666.70

Should i be going AD route instead if they have it in stock? Is the 2 Year Warranty good to have?


----------



## militaryfan

vexXed said:


> Order placed with Jomashop on 17th of April and 7 weeks later I'm still waiting. Looking at all your pics in the meantime to help me cope!


Similar situation here, except I ordered on 23 May. At first I was thinking yeah it should be easy to wait but since is gone way past the initial 3 -5 week estimate, I'm becoming a bit impatient. What's worse is that beginning 1 July, all online purchases under $1,000 (AUD value) will get slugged with tax so it's looking less enticing for me.


----------



## militaryfan

vexXed said:


> Order placed with Jomashop on 17th of April and 7 weeks later I'm still waiting. Looking at all your pics in the meantime to help me cope!


Similar situation here, except I ordered on 23 May. At first I was thinking yeah it should be easy to wait but since is gone way past the initial 3 -5 week estimate, I'm becoming a bit impatient. What's worse is that beginning 1 July, all online purchases under $1,000 (AUD value) will get slugged with tax so it's looking less enticing for me.


----------



## vexXed

lo_scrivano said:


> Ah I didn't realize Hamilton didn't ship international. The price diff is so small between their site and gray market that I would recommend getting the warranty. But your decision makes sense. I hope you get it soon! Have you called Joma? Maybe you should ask for another credit for the delays and get an even better price.


Nah not called Joma but I sent them a follow up email just now. At this point it's over 8 weeks and I haven't had any shipping notification yet.

Ha it's ok, very happy with that price, just some comms would be appreciated is all.


----------



## vexXed

militaryfan said:


> Similar situation here, except I ordered on 23 May. At first I was thinking yeah it should be easy to wait but since is gone way past the initial 3 -5 week estimate, I'm becoming a bit impatient. What's worse is that beginning 1 July, all online purchases under $1,000 (AUD value) will get slugged with tax so it's looking less enticing for me.


I swear I saw a 3-5 week estimate when I first ordered it, but when I followed up with Joma the first time they replied saying the wait time was 3-8 weeks. Now it's past that so an email has been sent already.

Yeah that sucks about the tax, hope it get's to you before then. In HK we don't have to deal with any tax on shipped items and I always forget that's not the case with most countries. I had to deal with that annoyance in my uni days in Scotland - what a pain.


----------



## arogle1stus

Bruiser:
Nice Nice Field Watch!!!!
Kinda shifted gears from divers back to Field Watches and
Fleigers. Collection is too heavy with diver er that diver.
No stranger to Hammy. But Hammy RR Grade pocketwatches.
40 years on RR (hence the ID Ex Traindriver Art)
Hammy 992b and 950b pocketwatches. Sold in Dec 2016 for
a tidy profit.

Who sez you can't make a profit flippin watches? Untrue!!!


----------



## vexXed

bbjai said:


> I was just on jomashop wanting to pull the trigger but it seems this watch is now sold out  Is this a limited edition? or is it here to stay


Yep as atdegs already said they will restock them later. I missed out on the first batch and used the 'Notify Me' button but that didn't even work as I received no notification in my inbox or junk folder.

I just happened to be checking out the Jomashop site for something else in the middle of April and noticed they were back in stock so ordered it asap.


----------



## ranonranonarat

bbjai said:


> So I'm from Toronto, Canada. I did some calculations for this watch and I'm assuming I'm going to get hit with duties because they ship with Fedex or UPS if my memory serves me correctly from the only time I bought from them. I'd probably get dinged 95%.
> Just need to clarify when they ship $15 Priority Mail is that going to be USPS? (cause then the brokerage fee is more reasonable) AND if I'm lucky probably won't get dinged by customs like 50 50 chance.
> 
> Jomashop:
> $336.25 for the watch (with $20 discount code) would converted to = CAD $438.87
> Ontario taxes = CAD $59.91
> Duties = CAD $21.94
> $15 shipping = CAD $19.69
> UPS Brokerage fee = CAD $57.50 (which is insane) Or
> Fedex Fees = CAD $45.35
> Canada post fees = CAD $10
> 
> In the end thats $550.41 CAD if i bought the watch from Jomashop + USPS shipping, but my AD here sells it for $590 + 13%tax = $666.70
> 
> Should i be going AD route instead if they have it in stock? Is the 2 Year Warranty good to have?


i would go to your local AD and try to speak to them about a discount. where i'm from AD's usually like giving discounts to keep or open a customer account. not sure if that's how it is where you are. if they're not going to give you one, i'll pick it up from jomashop if i were you...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vexXed

militaryfan said:


> Similar situation here, except I ordered on 23 May. At first I was thinking yeah it should be easy to wait but since is gone way past the initial 3 -5 week estimate, I'm becoming a bit impatient. What's worse is that beginning 1 July, all online purchases under $1,000 (AUD value) will get slugged with tax so it's looking less enticing for me.


Ok so I received a reply from Joma -

_Hello,

I apologize but we do not have an updated estimated timeframe for this item and can not guarantee a specific delivery date.

Would you like to choose another item? Or continue to wait?_

That's pretty poor. Giving buyers an estimated wait time, extending it, and then saying it's indefinite once you follow up?

I'll keep waiting but would have preferred if they didn't set false expectations as it obviously leads to disappointment.

militaryfan, based on the reply I'm afraid yours will arrive after July 1st.


----------



## militaryfan

I just cancelled my order and have purchased something else. Will post about it on WUS when it comes in.


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece guys!! My new gift from my girlfriend...










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Mine is here with new military straps... now I need a leather strap...










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## radarcontact

Finally got mine!! I was looking for it while vacationing in Greece and in Cyprus.

I was lucky to pick it from a jewelry store carying Hamilton, while strolling the streets in Murcia, Spain. The only one they got! Happy camper now! Perfect piece for its price, I am really surprised how great it is in metal.










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Knives and Lint

Enjoying the sunset with mine


----------



## batman1345

Watching F1 with mine...










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heboil

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## romseyman

double post


----------



## romseyman

My only mechanical Hamilton..





Here with box mates ;-)


----------



## lo_scrivano

I swapped out the strap for a new one!


----------



## mesaboogie18

Just got mine.









- - - Updated - - -


----------



## vexXed

Still waiting on mine since order was placed on 17th of April via Jomashop.

Next week that will be 4 months. Just wow.


----------



## RailroadMentality

batman1345 said:


> Watching F1 with mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Batman1345 -- Where did you get that strap? It goes so well with this watch. Ideal color, too.

- - - Updated - - -



batman1345 said:


> Watching F1 with mine...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Batman1345 -- Where did you get that strap? It goes so well with this watch. Ideal color, too.


----------



## vexXed

vexXed said:


> Still waiting on mine since order was placed on 17th of April via Jomashop.
> 
> Next week that will be 4 months. Just wow.


I'd just like to check, has anyone here ordered this watch through Jomashop after the 17th of April and received it already?


----------



## Slant

vexXed said:


> I'd just like to check, has anyone here ordered this watch through Jomashop after the 17th of April and received it already?


I think it's time you cut them loose. 4 months wait that is not a pre-order is something else...


----------



## lo_scrivano

vexXed said:


> Still waiting on mine since order was placed on 17th of April via Jomashop.
> 
> Next week that will be 4 months. Just wow.


That's insane. Mine from Hamilton online store took a week.


----------



## vexXed

Slant said:


> I think it's time you cut them loose. 4 months wait that is not a pre-order is something else...


Yeah but at this point I'm now wondering how bad can they be. Kinda wanna see when this will be delivered and I'll be updating the progress on here every so often as a warning to anyone else who wants to get a watch from Jomashop that isn't stocked. I see a lot of positive reviews about Joma so it's a shame my first (and certainly last) experience is this bad.



lo_scrivano said:


> That's insane. Mine from Hamilton online store took a week.


As I mentioned to their customer support, you could invade a country in less time. Thing is, it's not so much the wait time (although it is ridiculous) but the way they deal with it. The rep I'm dealing with simply copies and pastes generic replies to my follow ups and doesn't give a flying eff. Not only that, but the fact that the site had an estimated wait time, which they later changed to a longer wait time, followed by an indefinite wait time is just piss poor. To make matters worse, I received one follow up email in the last 4 months stating the same wait time as if I had started the order all over again!

At least the good news is I'll hopefully be getting my Halios Seaforth this month barring any delays. Even then, I bet I'd still be waiting on Jomashop.


----------



## dsquared24

New arrival! It's been awesome so far. Loving it to death. Running at +2-3 spd with about a 50.5 hour power reserve.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

dsquared24 said:


> New arrival! It's been awesome so far. Loving it to death. Running at +2-3 spd with about a 50.5 hour power reserve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!! It is amazing watch!!

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

batman1345 said:


> Congratulations!!! It is amazing watch!!
> 
> Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It definitely is! Fortunately I like how the stock strap fits so if there's anyone with the tan one that doesn't like it let me know lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mgraham

dsquared24 said:


> New arrival! It's been awesome so far. Loving it to death. Running at +2-3 spd with about a 50.5 hour power reserve.


I love everything about this watch, especially the size, no date, vintage lume, pointy second hand, military look, and, and.. well everything. I can't think of anything better for the money and plan to pick one up myself once I'm clear for additional purchases. Looks great on you!


----------



## mase44

After looking at this watch for months online I finally broke down and ordered one just now. I can't wait to check it out in the metal.


----------



## LDoc

What model did you order, vexXed?

I know that there aren't many of the Khaki Field Pioneer Ref: H60419533 (pictured) available in the market, and I don't think JomaShop is high on the list to get more. Ashford would probably get them first if they become available because of an AR liquidation.


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece, Athens with mine!!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

Just received my new Khaki Pioneer via eBay and ditched the OEM strap. Put it on a nice distressed leather strap. No photos of mine yet, but really liking this high beat handwinder. Got a nice discount as well.

Link to Ashford photo, ignore the strap:










The sandblasted case is a nice alternative to brushed. Not the most long lasting lume, but better than I had heard it would be. Gorgeous, understated watch.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looking forward to seeing your photos. If they made one in 36–38mm I would be quite intrigued. Cool watch. The versions with a date window just mess up the whole look to me.


----------



## vexXed

LDoc said:


> What model did you order, vexXed?
> 
> I know that there aren't many of the Khaki Field Pioneer Ref: H60419533 (pictured) available in the market, and I don't think JomaShop is high on the list to get more. Ashford would probably get them first if they become available because of an AR liquidation.


I went for the H69429931. I really like the H60419533 but it is way too big for me. If it were =<40mm I'd consider it.


----------



## batman1345

I like it!!










Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dsquared24

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattsbeers

That looks great! I have one coming but plan wearing it with a leather strap, sort of a dressy tool watch.


----------



## Greenbird007

Old sckool, love it. Bead blasted, 38mm and simple.
It looks just like their old manual wind ones.

That’s a cool watch


----------



## batman1345

I agree!! The watch is best!! Low price, sapphire, sandblaster case, simple dial, excellent movement and tiny!! I like it very very much!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece, Athens!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## lightsped

lo_scrivano said:


> That's insane. Mine from Hamilton online store took a week.


PSA. This can be purchased for $356 from Macy's right now using coupon code "VIP" as advertised on the site... only downside is you will need to pay tax. But, I assume purchasing from Macy's will provide full Hamilton warranty...and you don't have to wait for whenever Jomashop gets it in stock.


----------



## vexXed

lightsped said:


> PSA. This can be purchased for $356 from Macy's right now using coupon code "VIP" as advertised on the site... only downside is you will need to pay tax. But, I assume purchasing from Macy's will provide full Hamilton warranty...and you don't have to wait for whenever Jomashop gets it in stock.


Had a look at the HK Macy's website and I get 0 results for Hamilton watches.

When I go to the US site there are a few Hamilton's listed but not the one in this thread.

Must be different for those in the US. Also a good deal!


----------



## LDoc

I just went to the Macys site and it was showing denied. Not sure it is because I am at a Starbucks or if their site is down. This was at 8:25 PM Pacific time. Weird.


----------



## RailroadMentality

LDoc said:


> I just went to the Macys site and it was showing denied. Not sure it is because I am at a Starbucks or if their site is down. This was at 8:25 PM Pacific time. Weird.


When I looked at the Macy's site, only the "date wheel" model of this watch was offered. Also the VIP coupon looked to exclude watches. Could be wrong, but that's what I saw yesterday...


----------



## lightsped

RailroadMentality said:


> When I looked at the Macy's site, only the "date wheel" model of this watch was offered. Also the VIP coupon looked to exclude watches. Could be wrong, but that's what I saw yesterday...


I successfully used the VIP code and should receive it tomorrow. The emailed receipt shows the Khaki Field Mechanical (no date, hand wound). Let's see if it's what I get in the package.


----------



## lightsped

Sorry, I should have said I successfully used the code on the day when I first posted about the Macy's deal. I purchased it online right before I posted about it.


----------



## Ritter von Tarnack

Hello there !
Does someone happen to know if this dust shield is also present on the newer, sans-date, iteration ?
Thx !


----------



## Zednut

My first hand wind watch! Gotta love the fake patina:-d I managed to keep the original nato on it for less than a 24h and replaced it with a Zuludiver green cordura strap with yellow stitches. What do you think?


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks good to me, @Zednut. Though they’re versatile with straps, the long lugs can make it difficult to find something that doesn’t expose a bit of an air gap. I like your strap choice; looks good!


----------



## Zednut

I was also a bit worried about the air gap before actually recieving the watch. The gap looks much larger in the pictures than it does when wearing the Khaki on your wrist. Yet I’d prefer bit tighter gap but it’s definately not a deal breaker and the watch does go well with nato/zulus


----------



## batman1345

Breakfast from Athens with my military...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

Everything in that pic is awesome. Especially if those are Stan Smiths on your feet.


----------



## batman1345

Bruiser said:


> Everything in that pic is awesome. Especially if those are Stan Smiths on your feet.


Thank you!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vexXed

So after more than 6 months of waiting on my Jomashop order I enquired again yesterday.

Their reply soon after was that my order was cancelled by them as the item was not in stock.

Funny how they had the answer right after my enquiry. I mean, nevermind telling me this a few months ago.

Piss poor effort by Jomashop.


----------



## RailroadMentality

Zednut: Zuludiver green cordura looks much better than the Hamilton NATO. Your Zulu is also fairly thick, which helps to minimize any "air gap" issue. Case size and lug width seem just right for your wrist. Looks great!

How many cranks does it take to wind it up? Or shall I say, how many cranks do you dare? ;^)


----------



## stockae92

is the brown dial version available yet?


----------



## TgeekB

Just got mine today. Love it!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## batman1345

Hi from Athens!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

Haven't seen too many brown dial variants on here yet, so here's the one I just picked up in the Black Friday sales.

I'm not a fan of NATOs at all, and wasn't too keen on the shiny one that came with it, but I feel the brown dial does benefit from a lighter color strap to bring out its chocolate tones -- and they're not easy to capture in a photo!


----------



## A320Driver

Hi everyone,
just created an account here. Picked this watch up last Friday after reading so many good reviews on here. Got 10% off because of the black Friday sale at my local jewlery shop.
This is my first mechanical watch and I really like it a lot. I thought this would be a good piece to start my watch collection.
My question now is did anybody end up ordering the metal bracelet from Hamilton that was mentioned earlier in this thread? How does it fit the watch and is it hard to attach?


----------



## TgeekB

A320Driver said:


> Hi everyone,
> just created an account here. Picked this watch up last Friday after reading so many good reviews on here. Got 10% off because of the black Friday sale at my local jewlery shop.
> This is my first mechanical watch and I really like it a lot. I thought this would be a good piece to start my watch collection.
> My question now is did anybody end up ordering the metal bracelet from Hamilton that was mentioned earlier in this thread? How does it fit the watch and is it hard to attach?


Congrats on your new watch! I think it was a great choice to start your mechanical watch journey.

I do not have the metal bracelet for mine. I have several different color nato straps that, I believe, make it look more original. Perhaps someone else has the metal bracelet and can give you more information.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whywhysee

A320Driver said:


> Hi everyone,
> just created an account here. Picked this watch up last Friday after reading so many good reviews on here. Got 10% off because of the black Friday sale at my local jewlery shop.
> This is my first mechanical watch and I really like it a lot. I thought this would be a good piece to start my watch collection.
> My question now is did anybody end up ordering the metal bracelet from Hamilton that was mentioned earlier in this thread? How does it fit the watch and is it hard to attach?


Congrats on the new watch!

I have had the no date mech on my list for a while now. I have owned both the black and green dialed khaki mech and really love that thin case with the long lugs.

In my experience this is a watch that screams out for a nato/canvas/well worn leather strap.

I had a bead blasted bracelet on my 40mm khaki mech and it was def a scratch magnet - and, unlike a brushed stainless bracelet, you can't retouch a blasted finish without a blast cabinet/bead blaster.

If you are after a watch on a bracelet, check out the Khaki King - it's the only field watch (in my eyes) that looks good on a bracelet (not my pic):









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## A320Driver

whywhysee said:


> Congrats on the new watch!
> 
> I have had the no date mech on my list for a while now. I have owned both the black and green dialed khaki mech and really love that thin case with the long lugs.
> 
> In my experience this is a watch that screams out for a nato/canvas/well worn leather strap.
> 
> I had a bead blasted bracelet on my 40mm khaki mech and it was def a scratch magnet - and, unlike a brushed stainless bracelet, you can't retouch a blasted finish without a blast cabinet/bead blaster.
> 
> If you are after a watch on a bracelet, check out the Khaki King - it's the only field watch (in my eyes) that looks good on a bracelet (not my pic).


Thank you for your answer. I ordered two new NATO Straps already last week. Can't wait to get them. I'm currently debating if i should pick up a leather Nato from yellowdog watchstraps.

I haven't thought about the blasted finish. But now that you mention it I think I will leave it. I looked also at the Pilot Pioneer Chrono but the date window kills it for me. Maybe Hamilton will release a new version at some point that's even closer to the issued RAF chrono from the 70ies.


----------



## stockae92

This one just landed, fresh out of the box. I like what Hamilton did on it, hand wind, no date. Some glare from the lightly domed crystal though (plastic still on the crystal, in the photo).


----------



## batman1345

Hello guys from Greece!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Bracelet is coming...




























And gift...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnM

stockae92 said:


> This one just landed, fresh out of the box. I like what Hamilton did on it, hand wind, no date. Some glare from the lightly domed crystal though (plastic still on the crystal, in the photo).


Quick question -- is that the strap your Hamilton came on? Most I've seen are on darker NATOs.


----------



## batman1345

JohnM said:


> Quick question -- is that the strap your Hamilton came on? Most I've seen are on darker NATOs.


It's second edition, with brown dial and this strap!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## c185445

batman1345 said:


> It's second edition, with brown dial and this strap!
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


As I see in your pic it's the H69429901 model.

Since I found out it has the ETA 2801-2 and not the ETA 2804-2 this watch itched me again. The price is also very attractive.

But I'm confused. I've been checking on Google pics of this model, some have the pointy H on the crown while other models have the straight H. I'm buying only if it has the pointy H.

Could you tell me which one has yours please?


----------



## stockae92

I am still trying to find a leather strap for the watch. I like this one, but I need the strap to age a little bit


----------



## JohnM

batman1345 said:


> Bracelet is coming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And gift...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


I didn't know you could get a bracelet for the Khaki Field Mechanical. Is it made for the watch? If not, does it fit perfectly?


----------



## Quartersawn

c185445 said:


> As I see in your pic it's the H69429901 model.
> 
> Since I found out it has the ETA 2801-2 and not the ETA 2804-2 this watch itched me again. The price is also very attractive.
> 
> But I'm confused. I've been checking on Google pics of this model, some have the pointy H on the crown while other models have the straight H. I'm buying only if it has the pointy H.
> 
> Could you tell me which one has yours please?


I am pretty sure that only the first run had the straight H. Anything being sold now would likely be the newer pointy H design.

I bought mine from Japan shortly after the watch was released and before it was available in the USA (or anywhere else). Mine is a straight H.


----------



## Quartersawn

batman1345 said:


> Bracelet is coming...


What is the model number of the bracelet?


----------



## c185445

Quartersawn said:


> I am pretty sure that only the first run had the straight H. Anything being sold now would likely be the newer pointy H design.
> 
> I bought mine from Japan shortly after the watch was released and before it was available in the USA (or anywhere else). Mine is a straight H.


Thanks for the response. It's getting hard for me to resist from buying now.


----------



## batman1345

Quartersawn said:


> What is the model number of the bracelet?


Η605.694.101

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

JohnM said:


> I didn't know you could get a bracelet for the Khaki Field Mechanical. Is it made for the watch? If not, does it fit perfectly?


Yes!! you see pictures, it is fit perfectly!! It is made for military case!! It is fantastic!!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## cinealta

Wow such a clean design.


----------



## stockae92




----------



## batman1345

cinealta said:


> Wow such a clean design.


For $300 the watch is amazing!! In addition this watch is full history american military watches...!

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A320Driver

I'm still on the fence if I should get the metal bracelet for it as well. But I agree great value for the money. Love mine and catch myself just looking at it quite often.


----------



## Stromboli

Man that bead blast case just looks so darn delish, I haven't taken my lunch break as of yet and this pic surely is not helping with my appetite. :-d :-d :-d


----------



## stockae92

still searching for "the" strap, how about BUND?


----------



## batman1345

stockae92 said:


> still searching for "the" strap, how about BUND?


I like it but I think the best option is suede strap...

Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

More BUND, its warming up for me. I need to give a try later on


----------



## rhyno590

A320Driver said:


> I'm still on the fence if I should get the metal bracelet for it as well. But I agree great value for the money. Love mine and catch myself just looking at it quite often.


I bought the metal bracelet, too. It is not a perfect fit (the end links are a touch longer than the lugs) but it is very very close. I wear it as my daily beater. I love it. It is really comfortable and light to wear.

I do have 3 complaints on the bracelet --

1.) I wish it tapered from 20mm down to 18mm or 16mm.
2.) the bead blast on the bracelet gives it an almost spray painted look.
3.) the clasp is surprisingly cheap and rattley for a $120.

To me this looks like a poor man's Omega Railmaster.


----------



## batman1345

Hi from Athens










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

rhyno590 said:


> I bought the metal bracelet, too. It is not a perfect fit (the end links are a touch longer than the lugs) but it is very very close. I wear it as my daily beater. I love it. It is really comfortable and light to wear.
> ...


Thanks for the photo, that looks like a good fit to me.

Can you confirm the model number of the bracelet? Is it H605694101? How did you order it?


----------



## RailroadMentality

For pure function, with this watch, I believe the bracelet is the best setup, though not as classic looking. If I had one of these watches, it would eventually have this bracelet. (Straps look good, too, but I wear them out too quickly. For me, the stock NATO is just too bulky.)

In the pictures, the bead-blasted finish seems to match the watch head quite well. The slightly longer end links are at least harmonious, if not a perfect fit.

Now I must investigate the "Omega Railmaster"!


----------



## RailroadMentality

[duplicate post]


----------



## stockae92

I ended up liking this so much I ordered a brown BUND strap ...

The low profile case made it work with BUND strap for me.


----------



## stockae92

Straps for this Hamilton is breaking my bank, but its so much fun. And thank you Hamilton for putting a drilled lug on the watch. 

2 more straps









Will give the brown BUND a try later but it looks like a good match to the dial









Wearing this sand-color(?) on blue stitch


----------



## rhyno590

Quartersawn said:


> Thanks for the photo, that looks like a good fit to me.
> 
> Can you confirm the model number of the bracelet? Is it H605694101? How did you order it?


Yep. H605694101 is the bracelet I ordered. You just go to Hamilton's site and there is a parts email. Think they ship from Pennsylvania. $130 plus shipping.


----------



## rhyno590

Quartersawn said:


> Thanks for the photo, that looks like a good fit to me.
> 
> Can you confirm the model number of the bracelet? Is it H605694101? How did you order it?


Yep. H605694101 is the bracelet I ordered. You just go to Hamilton's site and there is a parts email. Think they ship from Pennsylvania. $130 plus shipping.


----------



## taurnilf

Hi.

When I bought this watch, the hour and minute hands align perfectly. Now, they're not. Would anyone know if this model have the 2801 or modified 2804? If 2801, I shouldn't be concerned about gear slacks, do I?

Thanks!


----------



## R.Squire

rhyno590 said:


> Quartersawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the photo, that looks like a good fit to me.
> 
> Can you confirm the model number of the bracelet? Is it H605694101? How did you order it?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. H605694101 is the bracelet I ordered. You just go to Hamilton's site and there is a parts email. Think they ship from Pennsylvania. $130 plus shipping.
Click to expand...

130? That's not bad


----------



## Sir-Guy

taurnilf said:


> Hi.
> 
> When I bought this watch, the hour and minute hands align perfectly. Now, they're not. Would anyone know if this model have the 2801 or modified 2804? If 2801, I shouldn't be concerned about gear slacks, do I?
> 
> Thanks!


I am pretty sure it's a 2801. That's what the literature says and the crown doesn't have a phantom date setting.


----------



## taurnilf

Sir-Guy said:


> I am pretty sure it's a 2801. That's what the literature says and the crown doesn't have a phantom date setting.


Thanks. Which literature is that? Do you have a link?


----------



## c185445

I never heard of that watch having the ETA 2804 aside of some AD that got info wrong.

The American site for Hamilton (unlike most European sites, the American one displays the movement information always it seems and more info in general) list them as having the 2801:
https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hamilton-collection/field/h69429931-khaki-field-mechanical.html


----------



## stockae92

Who likes their no date field watch? ;-)


----------



## taurnilf

c185445 said:


> I never heard of that watch having the ETA 2804 aside of some AD that got info wrong.
> 
> The American site for Hamilton (unlike most European sites, the American one displays the movement information always it seems and more info in general) list them as having the 2801:
> https://shop.hamiltonwatch.com/hamilton-collection/field/h69429931-khaki-field-mechanical.html


Thanks!

I love this watch. The spacing between lug holes and case may be wide, but the nato strap that came with it is just right for my 6.25-6.5" wrist. No more tucking in.


----------



## dt75

taurnilf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I love this watch. The spacing between lug holes and case may be wide, but the nato strap that came with it is just right for my 6.25-6.5" wrist. No more tucking in.


Plenty room for a thick seatbelt NATO too.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Squire

stockae92 said:


> Who likes their no date field watch?


Looks cool on the bundt!


----------



## taurnilf

dt75 said:


> Plenty room for a thick seatbelt NATO too.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yeah, thinking about it. Double or single layer? Chevron perhaps? Or another nato from Hamilton? The black one used by the Scuba.


----------



## TgeekB

stockae92 said:


> Who likes their no date field watch? ;-)


Where did you get the strap?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## abccoin

That's a great looking watch. Such a special combo of both functional design an versatile style in one. The no-date is another bonus, very cool.


----------



## yankeexpress

When I visited my son, was wearing this Pioneer no-date. He noticed it and quickly asked about it. I explained it wasn't an automatic and he wound it a few turns and was impressed by how silky it felt. The huge crown is great.



The strap is a spare Steinhart that is less bulky than the stock bund with cover.


----------



## batman1345

Hello guys!!










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## dion.steve

First weekend. Love this watch!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruiser

Since I'm the guy who started this thread I figured the least I could do is buy one of these wonderful timepieces. Just ordered an H69429931 (black face, green strap). Unfortunately, I'll be traveling for the next couple of weeks so it will be a while before I see it. Can't wait.


----------



## stockae92

They are awesome


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobodocX

Like it on the bund strap. Haven’t seen that combo posted before. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece with hack...










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

Wonders if they’d be ever so brave and release an original sized one .. i guess it’s just too small for today’s buyers. ?


----------



## John MS

I really doubt it. Glad they kept the size < 40.


----------



## Bruiser

Finally got mine. Love it. Like the nato more than I thought I would, but planning on keeping it in the box. Immediately started playing with strap options starting with a quick strap swap with its cousin, the H69419363 (green dial/strap). Looks great. Probably the best two-piece option I've seen for this watch. Not sure if anyone else in this thread has posted any pics with this strap yet.

I have a bunch of 20mm natos but all have polished hardware. Any thoughts on polished strap hardware with a bead-blasted case? Doesn't bother me like I thought it would.


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## NC_Hager626

jlondono77 said:


> View attachment 14119509


Nice looking leather strap. It has a solid look to it.


----------



## Bruiser

Set these to the same time seven days ago. Only one second apart. Both gaining about eight seconds per day.


----------



## johnnybegud

On the Hirsch Liberty









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

My first Hamilton. Loving it. Love how thin it is.


----------



## TLN

Just received my Khaki Mechanical White. No pics on wirst yet - waiting for better weather in Chicago:


----------



## rickt1152

gshock626 said:


> My first Hamilton. Loving it. Love how thin it is.


Very nice. Looks great. Enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## gshock626

rickt1152 said:


> Very nice. Looks great. Enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Impulse

TLN said:


> Just received my Khaki Mechanical White. No pics on wirst yet - waiting for better weather in Chicago:
> View attachment 14175845
> View attachment 14175847


Looks fantastic!
Did you get it through Toppers? Or another AD?


----------



## TLN

Impulse said:


> Looks fantastic!
> Did you get it through Toppers? Or another AD?


It's only available through Toppers afaik.


----------



## Bruiser

If you're in the Chicago area there's a Macy's in Northbrook that's closing and they're currently discounting all their Hamiltons (actually all their watches) by 40%. They have five no-date mechanicals on hand (just under $300.00 with discount) and a bunch of other excellent watches as well (field watches, Viewmatics, a blue Frogman, etc). That's well below gray market pricing from an AD. Just wish I needed something.


----------



## jalisco

Bruiser said:


> If you're in the Chicago area there's a Macy's in Northbrook that's closing and they're currently discounting all their Hamiltons (actually all their watches) by 40%. They have five no-date mechanicals on hand (just under $300.00 with discount) and a bunch of other excellent watches as well (field watches, Viewmatics, a blue Frogman, etc). That's well below gray market pricing from an AD. Just wish I needed something.
> 
> View attachment 14210419


I wish i were there :-!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bulgoki

I am really enjoying this watch. I bought it a few weeks ago, shortly after getting a Rolex Oyster Perpetual 34mm, which was a grail watch. The OP is frankly a better fit on my 6.25 inch wrist, but something about this watch is so compelling. Yes, it'd be a better fit for me if they stuck to the original size, or even 36mm, but I find I still enjoy the fit and looks of it as is. I'm just happy Hamilton didn't go silly-big with it! And that silky smooth ETA 2801 is such a pleasure to wind and so accurate. The OP isn't getting quite as much wrist time as I thought it would.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Looks nice, @Bulgoki. Is it a 2801 or the newer 80-hour 3-Hz movement?


----------



## Quartersawn

I bought mine in January of 2018 and like an idiot I sold it a couple of weeks ago.

Like a bigger idiot I bought another one this week, a brown dial this time.


----------



## Sir-Guy

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks nice, @Bulgoki. Is it a 2801 or the newer 80-hour 3-Hz movement?


I realize this might have seemed a dumb question given your original post said it was a 2801. I only ask because you mentioned getting it a few weeks ago and I thought the newest ones were all 3 Hz 80-hour movements.


----------



## Bulgoki

Sir-Guy said:


> Looks nice, @Bulgoki. Is it a 2801 or the newer 80-hour 3-Hz movement?


It's a 2801 as far as I know. When was the movement upgraded?


----------



## Bulgoki

Sir-Guy said:


> I realize this might have seemed a dumb question given your original post said it was a 2801. I only ask because you mentioned getting it a few weeks ago and I thought the newest ones were all 3 Hz 80-hour movements.


Actually, I wonder if it is the new movement. I just looked that up and saw the Hodinkee article. Aside from now waiting to see if it's still ticking away Tuesday night (I just wound it), how would I find out? I certainly bought it post-new movement, but don't know when the dealer got it in stock.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Bulgoki said:


> Actually, I wonder if it is the new movement. I just looked that up and saw the Hodinkee article. Aside from now waiting to see if it's still ticking away Tuesday night (I just wound it), how would I find out? I certainly bought it post-new movement, but don't know when the dealer got it in stock.


If I was to take an educated guess, I would say that one way to differentiate a watch with the old 2801 movement and one with the new H-50 ND movement would be the caseback. Below are images copied from a site selling the new khaki field mechanical while the old khaki field mechanical was out of stock.

The first image is of the new Khaki Field Mechanical and the second image is of the old Khaki Field Mechanical:


----------



## Sir-Guy

Besides opening it up or just eyeballing the seconds hand, there's another way to check.

Can your phone take slow-motion video? Most modern iPhones and Androids can.

If so, take two or three seconds of slow-motion video. On playback, see how many times the seconds hand ticks per second.

Eight times = 4 Hz = 2801-2, ~40 hours power reserve (mine get around 50)

Six times = 3 Hz = H50, ~80 hours of power reserve

Held side-by-side, the difference in frequency is more immediately obvious, but in isolation it might be harder to tell unless you've experience with both.

Fun way to check.


----------



## johnnybegud

NC_Hager626 said:


> If I was to take an educated guess, I would say that one way to differentiate a watch with the old 2801 movement and one with the new H-50 ND movement would be the caseback.  Below are images copied from a site selling the new khaki field mechanical while the old khaki field mechanical was out of stock.
> 
> The first image is of the new Khaki Field Mechanical and the second image is of the old Khaki Field Mechanical:


I can confirm that mine has the caseback just like the first image, but with the old 2801 movement. I did the slow motion video test and the seconds hand ticks 8 times per second.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulgoki

johnnybegud said:


> I can confirm that mine has the caseback just like the first image, but with the old 2801 movement. I did the slow motion video test and the seconds hand ticks 8 times per second.


Ahhhh. OK. Well, what do you know? It's the new movement, then. I wondered why the second hand seemed noticeably choppier than my Oyster Perpetual the first day I wore it. In fact, I almost posted a question about whether others noticed that too. I just did a side by side comparison to confirm it wasn't my imagination, both with the OP and with a vintage Tudor Oyster Prince Date+Day (ETA 2834), and it's noticeably choppier than both. I might do the video for the fun of it, but I'm convinced now just by eyeballing it. Thanks for the heads up.

I assume the new movement isn't better, but rather just has the longer reserve in part because of the fewer beats? Funny, because I'd love a longer reserve on an automatic watch, such as the OP, because I use a wheelchair and autos sometimes run down unless I remember to swing the watch around a bit. But for a hand wound watch it makes no difference to me because I tend to wind them a couple times a day. And with no finicky complications to reset, the longer reserve seems a bit pointless. I'm not complaining, but just pondering what goes into these decisions.


----------



## Sir-Guy

80 hours has been a goal for quite a few folks because it gives the owner a chance to take it off Friday evening and have it still running Monday morning (with wiggle room to spare). I've heard folks are getting noticeably improved accuracy with these new movements too.


----------



## c-son

I have two Khaki Field Mechanicals, one with 2801 and the other with H-50 ND. Both of them I have recently bought new and both keep exceptionally good time, but unlike 2801, the H-50 is also virtually immune to anisochronism;

2801 on first day after a full wind runs +5 sec fast and on second day it runs -5 sec slow, so by timing the winding appropriately every other day, I can keep it averaging at +-0 sec which is nice.

H-50 will run at a steady rate of +2..+3 sec/day consistently throughout three days, so from these two samples of mine it is the more accurate one. In my opinion the improved accuracy is due to fact that the new design has gotten rid of the traditional regulator arm completely and instead uses a free-sprung balance wheel that has counterweights for regulation.

Power reserve and beat rate are different between the two, but for me both of those characteristics are well adequate on both calibers.


----------



## Bulgoki

c-son said:


> I have two Khaki Field Mechanicals, one with 2801 and the other with H-50 ND. Both of them I have recently bought new and both keep exceptionally good time, but unlike 2801, the H-50 is also virtually immune to anisochronism;
> 
> 2801 on first day after a full wind runs +5 sec fast and on second day it runs -5 sec slow, so by timing the winding appropriately every other day, I can keep it averaging at +-0 sec which is nice.
> 
> H-50 will run at a steady rate of +2..+3 sec/day consistently throughout three days, so from these two samples of mine it is the more accurate one. In my opinion the improved accuracy is due to fact that the new design has gotten rid of the traditional regulator arm completely and instead uses a free-sprung balance wheel that has counterweights for regulation.
> 
> Power reserve and beat rate are different between the two, but for me both of those characteristics are well adequate on both calibers.


Thanks. Mine gains about two to three seconds per day as well. Very accurate and seemingly independent of when I wind it. By the way, I love the word "anisochronism." I had to search for it, and tracked it down by stripping it back to isochronous.


----------



## Eclectic Gearhead

Love that watch. It’s a great one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulgoki

Sir-Guy said:


> I realize this might have seemed a dumb question given your original post said it was a 2801. I only ask because you mentioned getting it a few weeks ago and I thought the newest ones were all 3 Hz 80-hour movements.


I'm not sure what happened to my replies on this, but we had follow discussions where I confirmed my watch does have the new movement. First, it clearly ticks 6 beats per second, not 8, and it's now been running for over 80 hours on a single wind Saturday night. Strange that all of that was deleted.


----------



## 10Swiss10

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10

Mine runs slow when left face up at night about 5 seconds. If left face down it runs damn near perfect really so I leave it face down. It was running fast and I popped the back to have a look and adjust it but in doing so I messed up the hair spring and it would only run face down. Took it to an independent who serviced it and this is where I’m at. I voided my own warranty and learned I’m still a lot more novice of a watch tinkerer than I thought 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yagizbasoglu

As I see,you can use alpinist bracelets on Automatic Khaki fields.But i have the hand winding one(H69439931) I know the case is little thinner but is rest of the case same ? Which bracelets I can use with this 38mm hand winding khaki field ?


----------



## djames2399

On these, does it matter where the hands are when you wind the watch since there is no date function? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quartersawn

djames2399 said:


> On these, does it matter where the hands are when you wind the watch since there is no date function?


You can wind it anytime. On a date watch you should not change the date between (roughly, depending on the movement) 8PM and 2AM.


----------



## batman1345

Hello guys










Sent from Huawei P8 using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taurnilf

Hi guys.

A question about winding. My watch runs 6-7 secs per day if wind it "fully" (until the crown resists) every 24 hours. Is it safer to just wind it before there's resistance from the crown? I also noticed the watch runs more accurate (around 4-5 secs a day) if I wind it every 36 hours so I'm thinking of not fully winding it so it'll run slower. Thoughts please?

TIA!


----------



## NC_Hager626

taurnilf said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> A question about winding. My watch runs 6-7 secs per day if wind it "fully" (until the crown resists) every 24 hours. Is it safer to just wind it before there's resistance from the crown? I also noticed the watch runs more accurate (around 4-5 secs a day) if I wind it every 36 hours so I'm thinking of not fully winding it so it'll run slower. Thoughts please?
> 
> TIA!


Let's say you do wind your watch once a day around the same time each day. Another factor you may want to take into consideration is the position you place your watch when it is off your wrist. When it is off your wrist, experiment whether it gains or losses time by resting it with its crown up, crown down, dial up and dial down as an advantage to fine tune it.

For me, I rest my automatic watches with their crowns up to lessen the impact gravity may have on the watch's movement when they are off my wrist.


----------



## TgeekB

taurnilf said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> A question about winding. My watch runs 6-7 secs per day if wind it "fully" (until the crown resists) every 24 hours. Is it safer to just wind it before there's resistance from the crown? I also noticed the watch runs more accurate (around 4-5 secs a day) if I wind it every 36 hours so I'm thinking of not fully winding it so it'll run slower. Thoughts please?
> 
> TIA!


Here's my thoughts.
Enjoy your awesome watch and don't worry about a couple of seconds difference.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## taurnilf

^Indeed.


----------



## Bruiser

Saw one of these at an AD today. Beautiful watch but not sure if you can find straps with hardware that will match the case.


----------



## NC_Hager626

Bruiser said:


> Saw one of these at an AD today. Beautiful watch but not sure if you can find straps with hardware that will match the case.


I came across this webpage the other day; and, it may give some ideas on strap alternatives other than the OEM. However, if a two piece leather straps were to be used with the Khaki Field mechanical, there will in all probability be a large gap between the casing and the strap's springbar. One note, I believe the 2018 Khaki Field mechanical is being illustrated and not the 2019 Khaki Field mechanical - the shape of the lugs are slightly different between the 2018 and 2019 models.

https://www.watchgecko.com/straps-for-the-hamilton-khaki-mechanical/


----------



## cuthbert

Bruiser said:


> View attachment 14434099
> 
> 
> Saw one of these at an AD today. Beautiful watch but not sure if you can find straps with hardware that will match the case.


The strap is great and I don't see the reason to swap it.


----------



## eudaimonean

White dial variants (green or leather NATO) are now also available at Macy's. Very tempting. Unlike most of Macy's inventory it never seems to go on sale - guess they've recognized it is an in-demand piece.


----------



## taurnilf

Sorry if this has been asked but is the bracelet (H605694101) worth it? Thinking of getting one.

TIA.


----------



## Bruiser

Oh, great, now they've added this. Hamilton is really going to town with this line. I may have to start a whole sub-collection just for no-date Khaki Mechanical field watches.


----------



## Dan T.

NC_Hager626 said:


> I came across this webpage the other day; and, it may give some ideas on strap alternatives other than the OEM. However, if a two piece leather straps were to be used with the Khaki Field mechanical, there will in all probability be a large gap between the casing and the strap's springbar.
> 
> https://www.watchgecko.com/straps-for-the-hamilton-khaki-mechanical/


Yikes, that gap cannot be unseen. I think the KFM _could be_ quite versatile from the strap perspective, but drilling the lugs that far away from the case, to my eyes, cancels out any coolness one could achieve from a traditional two-piece strap.



taurnilf said:


> Sorry if this has been asked but is the bracelet (H605694101) worth it? Thinking of getting one.


Do it, and then write a review and post it here. I think it might be interesting, and even though I'm way more of a bracelet guy than I am a leather or NATO guy, the KFM is hard to beat on its OEM NATO strap. It's a great strap.



Bruiser said:


> Oh, great, now they've added this. Hamilton is really going to town with this line. I may have to start a whole sub-collection just for no-date Khaki Mechanical field watches.


Saw this on Hodonkey yesterday. Yeah, a whole new sub-collection... that is so going to happen with me. I have the white one now, and this blacked-out PVD one is mouth-watering... I'm not paying what they're selling it for, so a year from now hopefully it's more widely distributed and at a lower cost.

Can't go wrong with the KFM lineup. Even that weirdo brown one kicks ass.


----------



## RNR82




----------



## stockae92




----------



## jlondono77




----------



## yankeexpress

Can a kind soul please provide a reference number for a older version Khaki with highbeat 2801 movement with White Dial, if it was made? Thanks in advance.

Not interested in the H-50 lowbeat, already have one.


----------



## ReallyBored

I'm pretty sure the white dial launched with the H-50 only.

The older black and brown dials launched a couple of years earlier with the 2801, but then switched over to the H-50 last year.

:-(


----------



## vortexia

Hi everyone,

Newbie to the forum 

I recently got myself a H-50 no-date khaki mech. Is there a reason why the numeral spacing, esp the 13-24 are spaced so unevenly? I looked up images of a 1970s no-date KMech and it seems like it has almost the exact issue. (e.g. if you compare the positions of 11 and 23, and even the 5 vs 7, you will see that they are not level with each other. 

Compared with the date version of the KMech, the spacing looks much cleaner.


----------



## vortexia

Hi everyone,

Newbie to the forum 

I recently got myself a H-50 no-date khaki mech. Is there a reason why the numeral spacing, esp the 13-24 are spaced so unevenly? I looked up images of a 1970s no-date KMech and it seems like it has almost the exact issue. (e.g. if you compare the positions of 11 and 23, and even the 5 vs 7, you will see that they are not level with each other. 

Compared with the date version of the KMech, the spacing looks much cleaner.


----------



## vortexia

vortexia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Newbie to the forum
> 
> I recently got myself a H-50 no-date khaki mech. Is there a reason why the numeral spacing, esp the 13-24 are spaced so unevenly? I looked up images of a 1970s no-date KMech and it seems like it has almost the exact issue. (e.g. if you compare the positions of 11 and 23, and even the 5 vs 7, you will see that they are not level with each other.
> 
> Compared with the date version of the KMech, the spacing looks much cleaner.


argh, i meant the position of 13 and 23.


----------



## stockae92

White dial is a strap monter, it just works with so many different straps.


----------



## stockae92

White dial is a strap monter, it just works with so many different straps.


----------



## GaryK30

Bruce Williams just did an unboxing of the black PVD version. A full review will follow.


----------



## ChuckW

I have a brown dial w/ the 2801 movement. It runs +1 spd and I've observed a 48-50 hour rexerve. And yes, it is a strap monster.


----------



## aksel4don

Hi guys!
I have mine on the way form Jomashop (if it's updated as Shipped it's really that? DHL number provided by Jomashop isn't a real DHL tracking number)

But back to the watch - how's the water resist on this? Can i wash it with water or maybe a quick shower?


----------



## DiverBob

Hamilton "Nam"


----------



## Dr. Robert

A great watch!









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## aksel4don

Dr. Robert said:


> A great watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


how's the water resist on this? Can you wash the dishes with it or maybe take a quick shower?


----------



## stockae92

straps, straps and will be more straps later on.


----------



## DiverBob

So far seeing over 80 hours of power reserve on this beauty.


----------



## CaliMex

I couldn't believe I found the 2801 brown dial, brand new at an AD 2 weeks ago. Mine has just under 51 hours of power reserve and runs at +0.3 spd so far. I cannot believe the accuracy for the price! This has replaced the new Bulova Automatic Hack Watch w/ ivory dial (which I returned). This KFM is quite superb!


----------



## Danielc117

Khaki field mechanical with the 40 hour power reserve movement and higher beat rate








Sent from my GM1913 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickster27b

Rugged, reliable, and keeps very accurate time!


----------



## grenert

Just got one of these and I am totally impressed with this watch (calibre H-50)! I've concluded I don't really care much for NATO/NATO-like straps (waaay too long for my small wrist), so I haven't worn it around yet. In the meantime, I decided to see how it performs "out of the box." 
I'm in the middle of testing the power reserve. It's been 48 hours so far, and keeping the watch horizontal, dial up, the error is:
1 day +1.8 s/d
2 days +1.1 s/d (+1.4 s/d overall)

I put it on the timegrapher today (after 48 hrs running), and wow!
Dial up:







Crown down:







6 o'clock up:








The amplitude is lower than I would have expected. 239 degrees dial up. I don't know the lift angle for this movement, so I used what I believe to be the LA for the ETA 2801-2 (50 degrees). Maybe that's wrong? Maybe there's something fundamental about this movement that it normally has lower amplitude than other watches? Anyway, it keeps great time!


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Rickster27b

I too am amazed at the accuracy of these H 50's. This my second one, and they both showed around +1.5 spd.. ..after a three day run!


----------



## DiverBob

Gave my Hamilton a lil sheen with the Cape Cod cloth as I like to watch it play in the light.

DB's "Cape Cod Crazy" Limited Edition


----------



## stockae92

This is the one watch that consistently find its way on my wrist recently


----------



## DiverBob

DB's Limited edition 

Polished case up to a more satin sheen and dyed the strap darker.


----------



## thedonn007

Rickster27b said:


> Rugged, reliable, and keeps very accurate time!
> 
> View attachment 15123999


Does the gap between the case and the leather strap bother you? I just picked up the same watch, but I am not sure about putting it on leather.


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## DiverBob

DB's #1 of 1. "Lil Murph"

Polished bezel and satinized case.


----------



## DiverBob

DB's #1 of 1. "Lil Murph"

Polished bezel and satinized case.

View attachment 15140177


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## grenert

To follow up on my earlier post, I ended up getting 84 hours of power reserve from the H-50. It's a winner!


----------



## aksel4don

Guys! My H50 is really neat when it comes to power reserve - it ended at whooping 87 hours! But my concern is that it makes about -6 to -8 s/d. I REALLY prefer a watch going for the + seconds instead. Do I need to worry? Is there any way to regulate this movement? I, sadly, do not have warranty since I got this from Joma all the way to Europe - so It's not an option to send it back ATM.


----------



## lexminute

I'n loving my ETA version on a comfy and silky BluShark NATO &#55358;&#56688;


----------



## DiverBob

DB's hand polished edition


----------



## DiverBob




----------



## Bonzodog

H50 non date has become a firm favourite.


----------



## ean10775

deleted.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK




----------



## Mach68

I've been eyeing the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm for a while now. However, I'm not the biggest fan of NATO straps, especially single piece straps.

Last week, a major retailer (AD) had a sale. So, I thought I would take advantage and "pull the trigger" with a coordinated approach, the watch and a new strap, which have both arrived:


Just one shot with the NATO strap:


Followed by a quick strap change:




Have a great weekend!


----------



## grenert

*Mach68*, I like that strap on your watch. Where'd you get it? I'm not a NATO fan either.


----------



## Mach68

grenert said:


> *Mach68*, I like that strap on your watch. Where'd you get it? I'm not a NATO fan either.


Directly from Hamilton's site:


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK

Mach68 said:


> I've been eyeing the Hamilton Khaki Field Mechanical 38mm for a while now. However, I'm not the biggest fan of NATO straps, especially single piece straps.
> 
> Last week, a major retailer (AD) had a sale. So, I thought I would take advantage and "pull the trigger" with a coordinated approach, the watch and a new strap, which have both arrived:
> 
> 
> Just one shot with the NATO strap:
> 
> 
> Followed by a quick strap change:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great weekend!


There is a stock bracelet that will fit this model, I was looking to swap mine out for a bracelet and contacted the Swatch group who confirmed the bracelet model no. in question, would fit my KFM.
However I still haven't gotten around to purchasing one as of yet but here is photo that was posted on one of the forums with the stock bracelet fitted, looks rather good I think.


----------



## ean10775

On a Ute Watch Co grey nato










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ean10775

On the stock strap today. Really happy with how this fits. I was worried it would be too long but the buckle placement is perfect on the underside of the wrist

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## ean10775

On a new MN-style strap today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnybegud

Anyone bothered by the lack of AR coating on the glass? Thinking of changing the glass to acylic. Anyone have any insight where can this be done?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ean10775

johnnybegud said:


> Anyone bothered by the lack of AR coating on the glass?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It only irks me when I'm trying to take a photo of the watch.


----------



## peskydonut

On Haveston M-1943C canvas strap...


----------



## BigFatFred

ean10775 said:


> On a new MN-style strap today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the colour combo. Where did you get the strap I'd like to know as I'd like to get one for this hammy


----------



## ean10775

BigFatFred said:


> Love the colour combo. Where did you get the strap I'd like to know as I'd like to get one for this hammy


It was from Amazon. Just search Yiye Pavilion French Troops and you should be able to find it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

ean10775 said:


> It was from Amazon. Just search Yiye Pavilion French Troops and you should be able to find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tom , appreciated.. looks lovely I am ordering one !


----------



## Dr. Robert

Happy Saturday









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

ean10775 said:


> It was from Amazon. Just search Yiye Pavilion French Troops and you should be able to find it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


had a long look at Amazon but cannot find that colour combo anywhere .. it's a look I think really suits the Hammy Khaki, was it from a particular seller ?


----------



## BigFatFred

BigFatFred said:


> had a long look at Amazon but cannot find that colour combo anywhere .. it's a look I think really suits the Hammy Khaki, was it from a particular seller ?


found it !


----------



## ean10775

BigFatFred said:


> had a long look at Amazon but cannot find that colour combo anywhere .. it's a look I think really suits the Hammy Khaki, was it from a particular seller ?


I wonder if it's because I'm in the US and am using the US Amazon site. Glad you found it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigFatFred

ean10775 said:


> I wonder if it's because I'm in the US and am using the US Amazon site. Glad you found it!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


need the hammy now, I am ordering one soon I don't really have a field watch in the collection


----------



## beybibap

cuthbert said:


> No problem, somebody might find them too long, but if you wear a military strap it's ok:
> 
> View attachment 12679539


The problem is, because it is has longer lugs, it does not match well with 2 piece straps , there is a big gap left. A NATO strap eliminates this, and also renders the watch larger when worn. I have fitted mine with nylon, rubber and leather NATOs and it looks good with any of these.


----------



## peskydonut

❮
❯


----------



## ean10775

beybibap said:


> The problem is, because it is has longer lugs, it does not match well with 2 piece straps , there is a big gap left.


It is certainly a matter of opinion, but I don't find this to be an issue provided you have a large enough wrist so that the strap still curves around your wrist a bit. If the lug-to-lug is already pushing toward the edges of a smaller wrist, then I agree that the gap is problematic from an aesthetic standpoint as the strap simply points straight down and you don't see much of it on the wrist.


----------



## DiverBob

Great lil watch with wonderfully smooth/satisfying winding action. I like a little shimmer on my watches these days, so I took some automotive paper and a Cape Cod cloth to it and made it my own.


----------



## DiverBob

beybibap said:


> The problem is, because it is has longer lugs, it does not match well with 2 piece straps , there is a big gap left. A NATO strap eliminates this, and also renders the watch larger when worn. I have fitted mine with nylon, rubber and leather NATOs and it looks good with any of these.


If you find the right 2 piece strap, the gap closes significantly. Some straps are a bit thicker and thus close the gap nicely. Also, I have grown fond of the gap as it serves to further highlight the watch case a bit.


----------



## DiverBob

peskydonut said:


> ❮
> ❯
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15381552


That strap has the necessary thickness to fill the lug gaps nicely. Perfecto.


----------



## peskydonut

Thanks! The strap is actually pretty slim, soft, and super comfortable.









Slim distressed Brown Watch Strap ref. M1011-d2


Handmade watch strap band artisan



www.martuleather.com


----------



## Sir-Guy

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15382277
> 
> Great lil watch with wonderfully smooth/satisfying winding action. I like a little shimmer on my watches these days, so I took some automotive paper and a Cape Cod cloth to it and made it my own.


Makes it look like a different watch! Nicely done.


----------



## DiverBob

Thanks buddy. This polished finish is a bit more versatile I suppose.


----------



## askinanight

DiverBob said:


> View attachment 15382277
> 
> Great lil watch with wonderfully smooth/satisfying winding action. I like a little shimmer on my watches these days, so I took some automotive paper and a Cape Cod cloth to it and made it my own.


This looks really good, that strap seems to cover the gap nicely. Where did you get it?


----------



## DiverBob

I paid


askinanight said:


> This looks really good, that strap seems to cover the gap nicely. Where did you get it?


I think as long as the strap is made of thick leather, the gap should be filled out nicely. Look for a thick construction.

This strap I had in my box and it just seemed to work


----------



## ean10775

This one has been living on a grey nato as of late.

Untitled by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## Windoto

He guys, noob here. I have bin looking at the khaki field and I have a couple of questions. And being new to this forum and not getting the search parameters wright I thought of juist asking them in here. (sorry for cluttering your board.)
1 I have read a couple of people claim they prefer the older movement over the H50. Why is that?
2 how long should a service interval be?
3 on some reviews people say that it has a clean dial. But the thing is the watch face is full of markers. What do they mean with clean dial.
4 it has a 50m water rating and I heare people say this means it can just handle a little rain and others claim you can go for a swim (pool) no problem. Which is it. 
5 were I to look on the used market what should I look out for (red flags)?
6 And what is a decent price for a 2-8y old watch with few marks (it is a tool watch so I don’t sweat a couple of dinks).


----------



## askinanight

Windoto said:


> He guys, noob here. I have bin looking at the khaki field and I have a couple of questions. And being new to this forum and not getting the search parameters wright I thought of juist asking them in here. (sorry for cluttering your board.)
> 1 I have read a couple of people claim they prefer the older movement over the H50. Why is that?
> 2 how long should a service interval be?
> 3 on some reviews people say that it has a clean dial. But the thing is the watch face is full of markers. What do they mean with clean dial.
> 4 it has a 50m water rating and I heare people say this means it can just handle a little rain and others claim you can go for a swim (pool) no problem. Which is it.
> 5 were I to look on the used market what should I look out for (red flags)?
> 6 And what is a decent price for a 2-8y old watch with few marks (it is a tool watch so I don't sweat a couple of dinks).


I'm just going off the top of my head so some of this info might be off but -

1. The older movement has a more fluid sweep of the seconds hand. It's really a trade off, older movement has less power reserve but more little "ticks" per second. Newer movement has a longer power reserve but doesn't "tick" at the same rate so the second hand motion isn't as smooth
2. I wouldn't think you'd even need to worry about servicing unless something isn't working properly. It's a $300-400 watch, I'd imagine you'd spend half that or more just to service it so I don't really see the point
3. I'm guessing clean as in simple. There are a lot of marks and numbers but beyond that it's just a simple white dial. No unnecessary textures, patterns, etc. like most watches have. Like the Khaki Field Auto has that weird grooved circle on the dial
4. Not sure on this, it can definitely handle rain and probably even the shower. As far as swimming I probably wouldn't risk it, I'd just take my watch off. 100m or more though I wouldn't even worry about it
5. Personally I'd just check that the pictures of what you're buying matches up with Hamilton's images on their website. I'm not sure you can really do much beyond that
6. If I was buying this used I wouldn't pay more than $250 for it. That's just a personal philosophy though...if buying new is only $50-100 more then I'm going new every time


----------



## askinanight

I don't know if I got lucky or what but this has to be the most accurate non-quartz watch I've ever owned. It barely loses a second a week


----------



## Bruiser

Now available with a bracelet. When did this happen?


----------



## askinanight

Bruiser said:


> Now available with a bracelet. When did this happen?
> 
> View attachment 15668398


I noticed that too, I think they started offering it sometime in the past 4 months or so. I'm not a huge fan of it to be honest. Something about a field watch on a bracelet just looks off to me.


----------



## itsajobar

Yup


----------



## draperfish

I'm really wanting this one!


Bruiser said:


> Now available with a bracelet. When did this happen?
> 
> View attachment 15668398


----------



## itsajobar

draperfish said:


> I'm really wanting this one!


Came out of no where and none of the influencers are talking about it. I was just looking at the Hamilton website a month ago and saw it. I ordered it from my AD and got it 2 weeks later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windoto

askinanight said:


> I'm just going off the top of my head so some of this info might be off but -
> 
> 1. The older movement has a more fluid sweep of the seconds hand. It's really a trade off, older movement has less power reserve but more little "ticks" per second. Newer movement has a longer power reserve but doesn't "tick" at the same rate so the second hand motion isn't as smooth
> 2. I wouldn't think you'd even need to worry about servicing unless something isn't working properly. It's a $300-400 watch, I'd imagine you'd spend half that or more just to service it so I don't really see the point
> 3. I'm guessing clean as in simple. There are a lot of marks and numbers but beyond that it's just a simple white dial. No unnecessary textures, patterns, etc. like most watches have. Like the Khaki Field Auto has that weird grooved circle on the dial
> 4. Not sure on this, it can definitely handle rain and probably even the shower. As far as swimming I probably wouldn't risk it, I'd just take my watch off. 100m or more though I wouldn't even worry about it
> 5. Personally I'd just check that the pictures of what you're buying matches up with Hamilton's images on their website. I'm not sure you can really do much beyond that
> 6. If I was buying this used I wouldn't pay more than $250 for it. That's just a personal philosophy though...if buying new is only $50-100 more then I'm going new every time


Thx for your reply and info. Sorry for the late reaction, was battling the big flu.


----------



## Windoto

itsajobar said:


> Came out of no where and none of the influencers are talking about it. I was just looking at the Hamilton website a month ago and saw it. I ordered it from my AD and got it 2 weeks later.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is it any good.

I am very intrigued. Usually I am a bracelet man but for some reason in my head a field-watch (especially the Hamilton mechanical) belongs on a strap or nato.


----------



## itsajobar

Windoto said:


> is it any good.
> 
> I am very intrigued. Usually I am a bracelet man but for some reason in my head a field-watch (especially the Hamilton mechanical) belongs on a strap or nato.


I had the old date version off this watch 2-3 years ago and sold it after a month or so. I let it go because I'm a bracelet guy myself. The lume on the old model was pretty poor as well. There's a sense of completeness with the khaki on bracelet. The lume on this one is SIGNIFICANTLY better as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

